# XC- Europameisterschaft für Hobbyfahrer



## Bonnekessel (21. November 2007)

Die European Challenge of  Mountainbiking, die Europameisterschaft der Hobbyfahrer, sollen ab 2008 jedes Jahr in Pracht-Wickhausen stattfinden. Unter der Leitung des 1. Vorsitzenden der SG-Niederhausen-Birkenbeul Peter Fuhrmann, Hannes Berg und Michael Bonnekessel soll dieser Event jedes Jahr auf der berüchtigten Strecke durchgeführt werden. Im Premierenjahr sollen die zu vergebenden Startplätze ein übersichtliches Maß nicht überschreiten, um das Event Stück für Stück wachsen zu lassen. Da die Idee noch sehr frisch ist, können zur Zeit nicht mehr Informationen bekannt gegeben werden. Es werden aber frühzeitig weitere Informationen folgen. Der Termin der 1. European Challenge of Mountainbiking steht aber bereits fest. Sie findet am 01.06.2008 in Pracht-Wickhausen auf der wunderschönen Sportanlage "Hohe Grete" im Westerwald statt. Pracht liegt in unmittelbarer Nähe von Kleinmaischeid, dem geographischen Mittelpunkt der europäischen Union. Weitere Infos findet Ihr hier oder demnächst unter www.berg-bike-cup.de.

Ich benötige natürlich Unterstützung, das dies auch im Ausland bekannt wird. Ich bitte jeden daher jeden um Verbreitung dieser Information.  

Euer Bonne


----------



## 2dangerbiker (22. November 2007)

Interresante Sache, was Bonne alles möglich macht.
Freue mich jetzt schon auf den Berg-Bike-Cup und auf die Europameisterschaft.
Gruß 
Manfred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Postmann (22. November 2007)

Wow, Bonne das ist ja einfach klasse!!!! Da lohnt es sich ja mal wieder absolut am Cup teilzunehmen und vor allem nach Pracht zu kommen!! Gruß Micha


----------



## Chr!s (23. November 2007)

Mist, da entscheidet man sich eine Lizenz zu lösen und dann sowas...


----------



## bikehumanumest (23. November 2007)

Chr!s schrieb:


> Mist, da entscheidet man sich eine Lizenz zu lösen und dann sowas...



hihi...

ich fahre bis zum erreichen der nächsten altersgrenze hobby... 

joe
timing ist alles


----------



## Adrenalino (23. November 2007)

XC Europameisterschaft finde ich klasse.......ist ein Marathon-Rennen auch geplant oder "nur" wie der Titel vermuten lässt XC?
Würde mich interessieren!


----------



## Bonnekessel (23. November 2007)

Hi,
für 2008 erstmal nur XC,

ab 2009 dann evt. noch was dazu. Bergzeitfahren ist leichter zu organisieren als ein Marathon, wo viele Waldbsitzer und Pächter ihr ok geben müssen, aber wer weiß ,ich möchte schon ... am liebsten alles.

XC-Rennen
Bergzeitfahren
und Marathon
und dann über 3-4 Tage, das wäre sicher was richtig schönes. Vielleicht kann es sich ja dahin entwickeln.

Bonne


----------



## Adrenalino (23. November 2007)

Ja, ich weiß......die leidige Organisation bis alle ihr o.k. gegeben haben! Alles unter einen Hut zu bekommen ist sehr schwierig.

Das wäre natürlich absolute Spitze wenn es klappt! Ein Super-Event, nur für die Hobby-Biker! Nicht alle können es sich leisten jedes Jahr nach Saalbach zu den World-Games zu fahren.

Ich bin gespannt wie sich das bei euch entwickelt. Drücke euch alle


----------



## hillepalle (24. November 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Ein Super-Event, nur für die Hobby-Biker! Nicht alle können es sich leisten jedes Jahr nach Saalbach zu den World-Games zu fahren.



Was isn das fürn bescheuertes Argument? Was soll denn der Portugiese, der Ire, der Litauer sagen, der an sowas teilnehmen möchte? Europameisterschaften!
So wichtig gute Hobbyveranstaltungen sein mögen, diesen Titelschmu find ich albern!
Ach, außerdem sind viele Lizenzfahrer Hobbyfahrer!


----------



## Peter88 (24. November 2007)

Auch wenn mich eigentlich hobby"meisterschaften" nicht interessieren. Anschauen würde ich es mir vielleicht.


> Ach, außerdem sind viele Lizenzfahrer Hobbyfahrer!


Nur ein Hobby ist es wohl für die meisten.
mMn. sollten viel mehr Hobbyfahrer eine lizenz ziehen. Leute die nur zwei, drei stunden in der Woche zeit fürs Training haben blamieren sich ja schon fast in der Hobbyklasse. Das schreckt sicher viele XC Neulinge ab...

Deshalb bin ich auch eigentlich gegen irgendwelche Hobby Meisterschaften.
In der Hobbyklasse sollten mMn. Einsteiger, leute mit wenig zeit fürs Training, usw. fahren.
Das driftet aber zu sehr von Thema ab

Bin gespannt was aus Bonnekessels & Co´s Idee wird

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## Bonnekessel (26. November 2007)

hillepalle schrieb:


> Was isn das fürn bescheuertes Argument? Was soll denn der Portugiese, der Ire, der Litauer sagen, der an sowas teilnehmen möchte? Europameisterschaften!
> So wichtig gute Hobbyveranstaltungen sein mögen, diesen Titelschmu find ich albern!
> Ach, außerdem sind viele Lizenzfahrer Hobbyfahrer!



Ich habe als Hobbyfahrer eine Lizenz.  

Titelschmu ist es ja wohl nicht, da es so etwas ja gar nicht gab. Was spricht denn dagegen, wenn so mehr Leute zu dem Rennen kommen und dann hoffentlich auch mehr Spaß haben. 
Ich mache das ja nicht um mich zu bereichern, sondern um etwas für die Entwicklung im MTB-Bereich zu bewirken, denn ich habe schließlich auch als Hobbyfahrer angefangen und hätte mir so eine Meisterschaft gewünscht.

Du kannst ja mal selber gute Vorschläge machen, wie du wieder mehr Fahrer zu MTB-Veranstaltungen locken würdest. Die nehme ich dann gerne mit auf. Alle Vorschläge die förderlich für den XC-Sport sind interessieren mich.

Bonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blechquaeler (4. Dezember 2007)

Nimm das doch nicht so persönlich, Michael. Du wirst doch selbst wissen, dass man es nicht jedem Recht machen kann. Ich denke Du bekommst genug positives Feedback als Bestätigung, oder? Mal grundsätzlich, meine ich. Bis jetzt habe ich auch, als ich in den entsprechenden Kreisen von dem Event berichtet habe, nur Begeisterung erfahren. 
CU, Julian


----------



## Wave (4. Dezember 2007)

Naja, ich sehe es als ein reines Publicity-Event. Denke schon das solche Veranstaltungen dafür sorgen dass mehr Leute für den MTB-Sport begeistert werden....und mal ehrlich; Geht es um was anderes? Geht es wirklich darum irgendwelche (ob echten oder unechten lasse ich mal dahingestellt) Europameister zu küren? Ich denke nicht, da ich dort auch genau die Problematik sehe: Es werden Welt- und Europameisterschaften veranstaltet was einige ambitionierte Fahrer wieder zurück in die Hobbyklasse lockt. Und was passiert mit den "wirklichen Hobbyfahrern"? Die werden richtig verblasen. Der Mtb-Sport hat es nötig dass er der breiten Masse nahe gebracht wird. Den größten Teil der Masse bilden aber die weniger ambitionierten Hobbybiker...

Um letztendlich zu entscheiden ob solche, ich nenn sie mal Events, dazu dienen den Bikesport weiter nach vorne zu bringen oder nicht fehlt mir das nötige Hintergrundwissen. Das sollen andere beurteilen. 

Aber vllt hab ich ja mal einen kleinen Denkanstoß geliefert?!


----------



## Blechquaeler (5. Dezember 2007)

In gewisser Hinsicht liegst Du mit Sicherheit richtig, doch weiß nicht jeder von dieser Problematik? Fährst Du nur halb so viel bist Du nur halb so gut. Bist Du dann auch erst halb so lang dabei, halbiert sich die Leistung, gemessen an denen, die schon ewig dabei sind quasi nochmal. Ich z.B. bin einer von denen, die bei sämtlichen Rennen Feldfüller spielen. Man muß sich eben selbst einzuordnen wissen. Einen 6.Platz in Büchel beim Tune-FRM-Cup (Senioren 1 Hobby) oder einen 7. beim Teamrennen des Wiesbadener Night-Riders (übrigens ohne getrennte Hobby- und Lizenzlerwertung) feiere ich wie einen Sieg.  

Was sollen eigentlich die Sportler aus anderen Sportarten sagen? Mir fällt jetzt direkt keiner ein, wo es diese Trennung gibt. Freizeitläufer z.B. treten, soweit ich weiß, immer gegen Profis an...

Ride on und Kette rechts


----------



## zastafari (6. Dezember 2007)

...ich finde Waves Einwand berechtigt und finder "Europameisterschaften" auch etwas unglücklich.
Ansonsten finde ich es gut, daß etwas gemacht wird, doch besser wär für alle!


----------



## Bonnekessel (6. Dezember 2007)

Hi Zastafari,

schön dass du dich meldest.

Die MTB-Veranstaltung am 1.6.2008 ist doch für alle.
Es gibt auch Lizenzrennen in allen AK im Rahmen der Berg-German-A-Cups.

Die EM ist nur für Hobbyfahrer. Klar würde ich gerne eine EM für alle machen, aber dafür brauchst du sicher 100.000 Euro. Sponsoren die so etwas ermöglichen könnten, habe ich nicht vor Ort. Was aber wichtiger ist. Der Verein, die diesen Event erst ermöglicht, die SG Niederhausen-Birkenbeul, wird uns allen sicher ein schönes MTB-Fest ermöglichen.
Komm einfach am 1.6.2008 vorbei, fahr dein Lizenzrennen auf einer wirklich guten MTB-Strecke. Und erfreu dich an den vielen MTB-Begeisterten, die hoffentlich kommen.
Wohin der Weg des Events dann in den Folgejahren führt, warten wir ab. Mein Wunsch ist mal die "echte" WM der Masters durchzuführen und selber mitzufahren. (Oder sieht da auch jemand wieder nur ein "MarketingTitel".)

Bonne


----------



## Wave (6. Dezember 2007)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Die MTB-Veranstaltung am 1.6.2008 ist doch für alle.
> Es gibt auch Lizenzrennen in allen AK im Rahmen der Berg-German-A-Cups.
> 
> Die EM ist nur für Hobbyfahrer. Klar würde ich gerne eine EM für alle machen, aber dafür brauchst du sicher 100.000 Euro. Sponsoren die so etwas ermöglichen könnten, habe ich nicht vor Ort. Was aber wichtiger ist. Der Verein, die diesen Event erst ermöglicht, die SG Niederhausen-Birkenbeul, wird uns allen sicher ein schönes MTB-Fest ermöglichen.
> Komm einfach am 1.6.2008 vorbei, fahr dein Lizenzrennen auf einer wirklich guten MTB-Strecke. Und erfreu dich an den vielen MTB-Begeisterten, die hoffentlich kommen.


Na ist doch super! Denke es ist kaum möglich mehr Cross-Country-Fahrer für ein Event zu mobilisieren...



Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Wohin der Weg des Events dann in den Folgejahren führt, warten wir ab. Mein Wunsch ist mal die "echte" WM der Masters durchzuführen und selber mitzufahren. (Oder sieht da auch jemand wieder nur ein "MarketingTitel".)
> 
> Bonne



Bei einer Masters-WM sicher nicht. Ist halt der Unterschied zwischen Hobby und Lizenz. Warum man allerdings in der Hobbyklasse irgendwelche Deutschen-, Europa oder Weltmeisterschaft veranstaltet ist mir schleierhaft. 
Unter Weltmeister verstehe ich "der Beste". Bei den Masters ganz klar abgegrenzt durch das Alter. Aber wo grenzt man die Hobbyklasse ab?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M::::: (6. Dezember 2007)

Wave schrieb:


> Unter Weltmeister verstehe ich "der Beste". Bei den Masters ganz klar abgegrenzt durch das Alter. Aber wo grenzt man die Hobbyklasse ab?



Die haben keine Lizenz 

Ich weiß was Du meinst.Aber in der BRD gibbet nun mal nur diese beiden Sparten (jetzt mal abgesehen von A/B und früher C) und die richten sich nicht zwingend nach der Leistung ,sondern eben nur danach ob eine Lizenz gelöst wurde oder nicht.Das viele Hobbyracer eigentlich in die Lizenzklasse gehören ist leider eine andere Baustelle.

Gruß M


----------



## Hugo (6. Dezember 2007)

kann die kritik irgendwie nachvollziehn. und insgesamt find ich zwei punkte nich so ganz glücklich....
zum einen das schon angesprochene: "titel der eigentlich nix aussagt vergeben" zum andern aber, und das is was was in meinen augen ganz essenziell für ne WM oder EM is...so ein rennen sollte eigentlich jedes jahr auf nem andern kurs ausgetragen werden.
Die "normale" EM is ja auch nich immer auf der gleichen Strecke und das is auch gut so

andererseits...was soll, wies aussieht werd ich 2008 an der intergalaktischen 24h meisterschaft in finale teilnehmen...bin ma gespannt wie viele aliens auftauchen ...da könnt man sich ne EM eigentlich auch antun


----------



## M::::: (7. Dezember 2007)

Hugo schrieb:


> das is was was in meinen augen ganz essenziell für ne WM oder EM is...so ein rennen sollte eigentlich jedes jahr auf nem andern kurs ausgetragen werden.
> Die "normale" EM is ja auch nich immer auf der gleichen Strecke und das is auch gut so



Die "HOBBY WM" in Saalbach ist auch jedes Jahr am gleichen Ort,scheinen gemessen an den Teilnehmerzahlen,auch alle glücklich mit zu sein.
Gleicher Ort muss aber auch nicht immer gleiche Strecke bedeuten.

Gruß M


----------



## The Tretschwein (7. Dezember 2007)

mal ganz kurz meine Meinung zu HOBBY Weltmeisterschaften etc.

Das ist ein verlogerner Schmarrn! Wer um eine Weltmeisterschaft fährt soll bitt eine Lizenz nehmen. Zahlt jeder Verein. Willkommen im Club. 

Hobby und Europameisterschaft geht nicht zusammen. 

Ihr glaubt doch nicht wirklich, dass die schnellen "Hobby" Fahrer langsamer sind als schnelle Lizenzfahrer.

Also Hobby un WM ist Quatsch!

HobbyWM = Saalbach = Kohle für Saalbach.

Da kommt dan die Gemeinde XYZ daher und ernennt ein Hobby UltrabinichToll Meisterschaft.


----------



## Hugo (7. Dezember 2007)

M::::: schrieb:


> Die "HOBBY WM" in Saalbach ist auch jedes Jahr am gleichen Ort,scheinen gemessen an den Teilnehmerzahlen,auch alle glücklich mit zu sein.
> Gleicher Ort muss aber auch nicht immer gleiche Strecke bedeuten.
> 
> Gruß M



da bezeichnet sich aber uach niemand als weltmeister.
das sind halt die worldgames und gut is...is halt n schöner marathon in ner landscahftlich tollen gegend und nem hervorragendem drumrum...denke nicht dass da jemand tatsächlich der titel wegen hinfährt


----------



## M::::: (7. Dezember 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> zusammen.
> 
> Ihr glaubt doch nicht wirklich, dass die schnellen "Hobby" Fahrer langsamer sind als schnelle Lizenzfahrer.



 Ich glaube sogar ganz bestimmt, das man auch als sehr schneller Hobbyfahrer im WC untergehen wird .



Hugo schrieb:


> da bezeichnet sich aber uach niemand als weltmeister.
> das sind halt die worldgames und gut is...is halt n schöner marathon in ner landscahftlich tollen gegend und nem hervorragendem drumrum...denke nicht dass da jemand tatsächlich der titel wegen hinfährt



Beim 1. Mal hatte das auf jeden Fall noch den Untertitel "WM der Hobbybiker" als Aufhänger.Wie s jetzt ist weiß ich grad nicht.


----------



## The Tretschwein (7. Dezember 2007)

M::::: schrieb:


> Ich glaube sogar ganz bestimmt, das man auch als sehr schneller Hobbyfahrer im WC untergehen wird .
> 
> 
> 
> Beim 1. Mal hatte das auf jeden Fall noch den Untertitel "WM der Hobbybiker" als Aufhänger.Wie s jetzt ist weiß ich grad nicht.



Natürlich darfst du als schnellen Masstab nicht den Hobbyfahrer mir DeBertolis messen.
Es war aber beim DolomitSuberbike so. dass der Hobbysieger beim WC unter den 10 ersten gewesen wäre, also sauschnell ist.
Diese Buben trainieren alle über 15000km im Jahr. Sei dir da sicher.

Auf der anderen Seite werden da WC fahrer schon nach 30 min aufgerollt,  weill die echt laaaaangsam waren.


----------



## The Tretschwein (7. Dezember 2007)

Hugo schrieb:


> da bezeichnet sich aber uach niemand als weltmeister.
> das sind halt die worldgames und gut is...is halt n schöner marathon in ner landscahftlich tollen gegend und nem hervorragendem drumrum...denke nicht dass da jemand tatsächlich der titel wegen hinfährt



Worldgames ok, aber ich als Lizenzfahrer darf nicht starten, also doch ein verkappter Hobby WM Lauf. Oder besser nicht lizenzierter Marathon.

Ich weis auch warum in Deutschland so viele gerne Hobby fahren.......weil sie dann immer sagen können.."ja ich bin doch blos Hobbyfahrer" oder " hehehe ich hab ein paar Lizenzfahrer überholt". Dann schwellen die Eier an und man fühlt sich prima.
Andere fahren Hobby um eben abzustauben. 
Zur Sache an sich stehn diese Leute aber nicht: Rennen Fahren.
Eine Lizenz tut nicht weh. Man muss auch nicht schnell sein.
Eine Lizenz ist nur Konsequent.
Eigentlich hast nur Vorteile damit.
Einziger Nachteil: Du kannst dich ned mer rausreden.


----------



## Tommy B. (7. Dezember 2007)

M::::: schrieb:


> Ich glaube sogar ganz bestimmt, das man auch als sehr schneller Hobbyfahrer im WC untergehen wird ...




... warum sollten Leute im WC untergehen (üble Vorstellung), nur weil sie schnell mtb fahren     


Aber als "rookie" kann man sich im Showgeschäft ja noch nicht so auskennen


----------



## juchhu (7. Dezember 2007)

Ich verstehe nicht die Diskussion um den Namen.

Es geht grundsätzlich darum, ein weiteres Event für den Mountainbikesport zu etablieren. Wie das Ding nun heißt, ist für den teilnehmenden Sportler von absolut untergeordneter Bedeutung. Für ihn spielen ganz andere Faktoren eine ausschlaggebende Rolle.

Sind diese Faktoren zur Zufriednenheit erfüllt, werden vielen Fahrer (ob nun mit oder ohne Lizenz) teilnehmen.

Genau ab diesem Punkt fängt dann der Name doch langsam in der Gesamtvermarktung eine Rolle zu spielen. Der Name stellt im Gesamtkontext (spätestens bei mehrfacher Veranstaltung) eine Marke dar, über die Medien, Sponsoren und Mehrwerte für die Region aber auch für den Mountainbikesport gewonnen und gehalten werden können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checky (7. Dezember 2007)

Tommy B. schrieb:


> ... warum sollten Leute im WC untergehen



na weils ein Loch mit etwas Wasser ist und wenn man keinen Halt findet kann man in einem Wasserloch naturgemäß auch mal untergehen.


----------



## Tommy B. (7. Dezember 2007)

checky schrieb:


> na weils ein Loch mit etwas Wasser ist und wenn man keinen Halt findet kann man in einem Wasserloch naturgemäß auch mal untergehen.



Das habe ich von der Seite aus natürlich noch nicht betrachtet ... da bringt einem Wohl auch die Lizenz geschweige denn der EM - Titel nicht mehr


----------



## juchhu (7. Dezember 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> ...
> Eine Lizenz ist nur Konsequent.
> Eigentlich hast nur Vorteile damit.
> Einziger Nachteil: Du kannst dich ned mer rausreden.




Welche Vorteile? Gelten die wirklich für alle?
Hat der hohe Anteil von Hobbyfahrern vielleicht eine ganz andere Ursache?


----------



## checky (7. Dezember 2007)

Thommy B. schrieb:
			
		

> Das habe ich von der Seite aus natürlich noch nicht betrachtet ... da bringt einem Wohl auch die Lizenz geschweige denn der EM - Titel nicht mehr


Eine Lizenz zum schwimmen, oder ein EM Titel im 100m Freistil könnten durchaus hilfreich sein.


----------



## Tommy B. (7. Dezember 2007)

checky schrieb:


> Eine Lizenz zum schwimmen, oder ein WM Titel im 100m Freistil könnten durchaus hilfreich sein.




Mann, was musst Du ein großes Schei$$haus zu Hause haben ....


----------



## checky (7. Dezember 2007)

Tommy B. schrieb:


> Mann, was musst Du ein großes Schei$$haus zu Hause haben ....



stimmt ..... ich stoße ab & an langsame Lizenzler rein.


----------



## The Tretschwein (7. Dezember 2007)

Ja! Der Grund ist Schiss. Als Lizenzfahrer kannst nicht sage "ich bin ja blos Hobbyfahrer".

Das nervt...nervt auch weil die Hobbyfahrer vom Lizenzfahrer immer erwarten er wäre Profi


----------



## 2dangerbiker (7. Dezember 2007)

Was soll den hier die Aufregung wahre oder unwahre Europameisterschaft.

Seid doch froh, dass so einer wie der Bonnekessel, soviel Arbeit in den ganzen Cup steckt und so viele Ideen auch umsetzt. Ich kenne keinen der in unserer Region soviel für unseren Sport macht. 

Für die. die keine EM wollen, kommt doch so zu den Rennen und geniest ein gut organisiertes Rennen. Mit den Rummel Europameisterschaft kann man eine solche Veranstaltung besser vermarkten und das dient uns allen.

Das mit Hobby und Lizenzklasse finde ich schon seit Jahren als überholt. Aber der BDR will eben die Hand aufhalten und an den Lizensfahrer Geld verdienen. Eigentlich wäre das eine Aufgabe für den BDR mit Meisterschaften.

Über den Leistungsstand sagt ein Hobby oder Lizenzfahrer sowieso nichts aus.
Hört auf zu meckern und kommt zu den Rennen


----------



## Tommy B. (7. Dezember 2007)

checky schrieb:


> stimmt ..... ich stoße ab & an langsame Lizenzler rein.



OK, verstehe, das sind dann aber solche, die auch in der HobbyKlasse keinen Titel gewinnen würden, oder ? Also was ich meine, auch ohne Lizenz würden sie irgendwo drin versinken, richtig ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checky (7. Dezember 2007)

RRRRichtich 

So, ich freue mich jedenfalls auf die Hobby EM & die Freude kann mir auch kein noch so hart tretendes Schwein nehmen.


----------



## The Tretschwein (7. Dezember 2007)

Des is doch a Schmarrn jetz! Sicher würdest mich eh platt machen.
Dir würde eine Lizenz auch ned schaden.


----------



## Tommy B. (7. Dezember 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Ja! Der Grund ist Schiss. Als Lizenzfahrer kannst nicht sage "ich bin ja blos Hobbyfahrer".
> 
> Das nervt...nervt auch weil die Hobbyfahrer vom Lizenzfahrer immer erwarten er wäre Profi



Warum bist Du bloss so verbittert?

Bist Du etwa auch schonmal von einem Hobbyfahrer mit behaarten Beinen und Rucksack auf der Zielgeraden verblasen worden?


----------



## juchhu (7. Dezember 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Ja! Der Grund ist Schiss. Als Lizenzfahrer kannst nicht sage "ich bin ja blos Hobbyfahrer".
> 
> Das nervt...nervt auch weil die Hobbyfahrer vom Lizenzfahrer immer erwarten er wäre Profi



Naja, Schiss wird wohl kaum der Grund sein. Vielleicht schrecken die Regularien ab?

Wg. Lizenz: Es gibt ja nun ein paar viele Lizenzklassen in Deutschland.

Letztlich teilt es sich doch in Profis und Nichtprofis(Amateure).
Während Erstere wohl nur mit Lizenz fahren, nimmt sich die zweite Gruppe die Wahlfreiheit.



2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Was soll den hier die Aufregung wahre oder unwahre Europameisterschaft.
> 
> * Seid doch froh, dass so einer wie der Bonnekessel, soviel Arbeit in den ganzen Cup steckt und so viele Ideen auch umsetzt. Ich kenne keinen der in unserer Region soviel für unseren Sport macht.*
> 
> ...



"Das kauf ich Dir gerne ab! "

Bzw. unterschreibe ich


----------



## zastafari (7. Dezember 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Naja, Schiss wird wohl kaum der Grund sein. Vielleicht schrecken die Regularien ab?



...was soll bitte an "WB Mtb" abschrecken? Regeln braucht jeder Wettkampf - außer vielleicht Schlammcatchen... 

...selbst der dickbäuchigste Altherren-Fussballer ist Lizenzler. Mit der Lizenz bekennt man sich nur zu den Regeln seines Sportes und unter anderem dem Anti-Doping-Reglement, man verschafft seiner Sportart eine Lobby und fördert auch indirekt die Jugendarbeit.

...ich glaub, weil viele oft im Wald fahren, haben sie dieses Robin-Hood-Faible...

...und grundsätzlich ist jede zusätzliche Veranstaltung zu begrüßen und man sollte ihren Machern auch keine Balken zwischen die Beine werfen, dennoch fänd ich etwas anderes Prägnantes als Europameisterschaften, die keine sind, besser - aber vielleicht fällt den Veranstaltern ja noch was ein...


----------



## M::::: (7. Dezember 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Ja! Der Grund ist Schiss. Als Lizenzfahrer kannst nicht sage "ich bin ja blos Hobbyfahrer".
> 
> Das nervt...nervt auch weil die Hobbyfahrer vom Lizenzfahrer immer erwarten er wäre Profi




Das wird wohl kaum einer erwarten, der sich auch nur im Ansatz mit dem Rennsport auseinandersetzt.
Ich bin nicht Hobbyfahrer weil ich "Schiss hab" .Ich bin Hobbyfahrer weils entsprechend meines Leistungsstandes ist .Quasi ein "echter" Hobbyfahrer.Keine 15-20000 km im Jahr,keinen wirklichen Trainingsplan,ich steh nicht im April mit 6000 km und Mallebräune im Startblock und ich richte mein Leben auch nur sehr bedingt nach dem Sport aus.
Das es Hobby s gibt die in der Lizenzklasse (zumindest auf nationaler Ebene ) mithalten können ist richtig.Die mögen dafür ihre Gründe haben ,keine Lizenz zu haben z.B kein Bock auf Verein oder natürlich auch nur Abstaubermentalität für s EGO (denn wirklich was nennenswertes zu gewinnen gibt s ja als Hobby wohl eher nicht).
Wie man den EM Hobbytitel bewährten will ,ist doch jedem selbst überlassen.Schaden wird dem Sport gewiss nicht.Siehe auch Post 2dangerbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M::::: (7. Dezember 2007)

zastafari schrieb:


> Mit der Lizenz bekennt man sich nur zu den Regeln seines Sportes und unter anderem dem Anti-Doping-Reglement, man verschafft seiner Sportart eine Lobby und *fördert auch indirekt die Jugendarbeit.*



 Wieso födert denn ein Lizenzler die Jugendarbeit mehr als ein Hobbyfahrer des gleichen Vereins ?


----------



## juchhu (7. Dezember 2007)

zastafari schrieb:


> ...was soll bitte an "WB Mtb" abschrecken? Regeln braucht jeder Wettkampf - außer vielleicht Schlammcatchen...
> 
> ...selbst der dickbäuchigste Altherren-Fussballer ist Lizenzler. Mit der Lizenz bekennt man sich nur zu den Regeln seines Sportes und unter anderem dem Anti-Doping-Reglement, man verschafft seiner Sportart eine Lobby und fördert auch indirekt die Jugendarbeit.
> 
> ...



Ich meine mit den Regularien solche, die die Lizenzvergabe regeln. Und das geht in Deutschland nur über einen sogenannten Bundesverein, der Mitglied im entsprechenden Landesverband des BDR ist. D.h. keine Mitgliedschaft im BDR, keine Lizenz.

Nehmen wir mal an, alle Mitglieder des BDR (Stand 2006: 126.306) wären Mountainbiker. Dem gegenüber steht über 12. Mio Mountainbiker, will man einer statistischen Auswertung des Mountainbike Magazins aus den Jahren 2003/2004 folgen.

Selbst unter den Mitglieder des BDR werden nur ein Bruchteil mit Lizenz rumfahren (genaue Zahlen liegen mir leider nicht vor).

Beim DFB ist jedes der über 6 Mio. Vereinsspieler automatisch ein Lizenzler in seiner Spielklasse. Da es innerhalb eines Vereins keine Wahl gibt, findet man unter den DFB-Fussballern wohl kaum Lizenzakzeptanzprobleme.

An Deiner beschriebenen Robin Hood Mentalität ist schon was dran.

Und wg. der Europameisterschaft werden wir sehen.
Nietzsche formulierte schon so treffend:

Die Tat ist die Macht.

Also, lieber machen, als über die Wahl der 'richtigen' Namens das Wesentliche vergessen/verhindern: Die Förderung des Mountainbikesports.

VG Martin


----------



## M::::: (7. Dezember 2007)

Na ja ,Fußball ist aber ne ganz andere Baustelle.
So weit ich weiß kann auch jeder BL Spieler in der Kreisklasse antreten.Wird er zwar nicht machen, weil s da kaum Kohle gibt und sich so die Leistungsklassen der Fußballer über das Geld regeln.Sprich: ist ein Spieler besser als seine Vereinsklasse, wird er von der höheren abgeworben .

Im MTB man Bestzeiten auf allen Strecken fahren und keiner kann einen zwingen ne Lizenz zu lösen.Das mag eine suboptimale Lösung sein aber so ist s nun mal.Um das zu ändern müssten komplett ander Rahmenbedingungen geschaffen werden.


----------



## zastafari (7. Dezember 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal an, alle Mitglieder des BDR (Stand 2006: 126.306) wären Mountainbiker. Dem gegenüber steht über 12. Mio Mountainbiker, will man einer statistischen Auswertung des Mountainbike Magazins aus den Jahren 2003/2004 folgen.



...12 Mio.? 12?? Juchhu, selbst du mußt wohl anerkennen, daß eine solche Zahl nur durch das hanebüchenste Hin- und Hergerechne entstanden sein kann! 12 Mio.? Also düst mehr als jeder 7. Bundesbürger mehr oder minder engagiert durch das Gelände? Unfug...



juchhu schrieb:


> Beim DFB ist jedes der über 6 Mio. Vereinsspieler automatisch ein Lizenzler in seiner Spielklasse. Da es innerhalb eines Vereins keine Wahl gibt, findet man unter den DFB-Fussballern wohl kaum Lizenzakzeptanzprobleme.



...und was für Akzeptanzprobleme? Das ist nicht deine Kreditkarte! 
Die Karte sagt nur aus - und dies auch im Ausland - , daß man sich an die Regeln hält, daß man gewisse medizinische Fitness gewährleiten kann(wichtig für Veranstalter), daß man - sportlich gesehen - existiert.


----------



## Hugo (7. Dezember 2007)

fussballer werden auch nich gezwungen.
nur wenn sie im verein kicken wollen brauchen sie n spielerpass(lizenz)

wie viele mtber sind denn überhaupt im verein?
ich nich, dafür hab ich ne ne lizenz, zwar nich rad sondern triathlon aber da brauchst die halt auch weil du ohne lizenz bei keinem wettkampf antreten kannst...(okay bei den ungenehmigten, aber das is was anderes)
wenn du keine lizenz hast musste ne tageslizenz mit der anmeldung lösen und machste das drei mal im jahr haste die lizenzkosten wieder draußen...wobei das bei uns eh der verein übernimmt und zusätzlich is in der lizenz ne versicherung, und noch viel besser, das abo der "triathlon" inklusive...

das wär doch eigentlich ne möglichkeit leute zum bdr oder zur lizenz zu locken...wer ne lizenz löst bekommt die bike oder mb oder BSN gratis dazu

im strassenradsport isses ja auch anders. willst da an richtigen rennen teilnehmen vergleichbar mit cc oder marathons auf dem mtb brauchste auch ne lizenz und n verein...die mtbèr sind halt outlaws


----------



## zastafari (7. Dezember 2007)

M::::: schrieb:


> Na ja ,Fußball ist aber ne ganz andere Baustelle.
> So weit ich weiß kann auch jeder BL Spieler in der Kreisklasse antreten.Wird er zwar nicht machen, weil s da kaum Kohle gibt und sich so die Leistungsklassen der Fußballer über das Geld regeln.Sprich: ist ein Spieler besser als seine Vereinsklasse, wird er von der höheren abgeworben .
> 
> Im MTB man Bestzeiten auf allen Strecken fahren und keiner kann einen zwingen ne Lizenz zu lösen.Das mag eine suboptimale Lösung sein aber so ist s nun mal.Um das zu ändern müssten komplett ander Rahmenbedingungen geschaffen werden.



...der Fussballer kann auch auf brasilianisch in der Wilden Liga kicken...


----------



## M::::: (7. Dezember 2007)

zastafari schrieb:


> ...der Fussballer kann auch auf brasilianisch in der Wilden Liga kicken...



Und Du kannst auch mit Kollegen und Stoppuhr ne eigene Rennserie basteln,das ist aber nicht das Thema.

@Hugo
Im MTB gibt es aber Tageslizenz mehr,oder?
Und nen ZeitschriftenAbo ist wohl kaum ein Lizenz Anreiz


----------



## juchhu (7. Dezember 2007)

zastafari schrieb:


> ...12 Mio.? 12?? Juchhu, selbst du mußt wohl anerkennen, daß eine solche Zahl nur durch das hanebüchenste Hin- und Hergerechne entstanden sein kann! 12 Mio.? Also düst mehr als jeder 7. Bundesbürger mehr oder minder engagiert durch das Gelände? Unfug...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kennst DU die Statistik?

Die Stichprobe war übrigens 300.000. Demnach bewegen 12 Mio. unregelmäßig einen Mountainbike (keine Aussage über Qualität des MTBs, bzw. welches Rad ist ein MTB). Davon insgesamt 3 Mio. ambitioniert, d.h. regelmäßig. Selbst wenn wir von 3 Mio. statt von 12 Mio. ausgehen, sieht es nicht besser aus.
Wie hoch wird wohl die Anzahl der Mountainbiker mit Lizenz im BDR sein? 3.000 ?

Also, auf je 1.000 Mountainbiker kommt ein MTB-Lizenzler und höchsten 10 weitere MTB-BDR-Mitglieder.

Noch Fragen?


----------



## Hugo (7. Dezember 2007)

M::::: schrieb:


> Und Du kannst auch mit Kollegen und Stoppuhr ne eigene Rennserie basteln,das ist aber nicht das Thema.
> 
> @Hugo
> Im MTB gibt es aber Tageslizenz mehr,oder?
> Und nen ZeitschriftenAbo ist wohl kaum ein Lizenz Anreiz



dann andersrum. wer aboniert, egal welches der magazine bekommt ne lizenz
der hauptkritikpunkt an der derzeitigen regelung is dass man n verein braucht um ne lizenz haben zu können, und der gemein mtber is einfach kein vereinsmensch.
wie auch? MTB vereine gibts wenige und radsportvereine wollen mit mtb oft nix zu tun haben...genauso wie der BDR.
Vielleicht sollte man wirklich n eigenen verband gründen, aber wer hat schon die kohle für sowas


----------



## zastafari (7. Dezember 2007)

M::::: schrieb:


> Und Du kannst auch mit Kollegen und Stoppuhr ne eigene Rennserie basteln,das ist aber nicht das Thema.



...doch, das ist ja der Standard den die Meisten lieben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (7. Dezember 2007)

Hugo schrieb:


> dann andersrum. wer aboniert, egal welches der magazine bekommt ne lizenz
> der hauptkritikpunkt an der derzeitigen regelung is dass man n verein braucht um ne lizenz haben zu können, und der gemein mtber is einfach kein vereinsmensch.
> wie auch? MTB vereine gibts wenige und radsportvereine wollen mit mtb oft nix zu tun haben...genauso wie der BDR.
> * Vielleicht sollte man wirklich n eigenen verband gründen, aber wer hat schon die kohle für sowas*



 Der war gut.


----------



## The Tretschwein (7. Dezember 2007)

Entweder keine WM für Freizeitradler oder Lizenz abschaffen.

Ich bleib dabei. Kneifen ist Mitgrund. Mit Lizenz steht du zur Sache und stellst dich. Bekennst dass du mehr als nur a bissl radelt. Keine Ausreden.....

Tut doch nicht so scheinheilig! Da pilgern die lockeren Hobbyfahrer zu einer WM.
Warum sind denn alle so geil auf ne WM! Wer ne WM fahren will, kann auch Lizenz haben.  
Ohne seid ihr nur zahlende Deppen beim Marathon und unterschreibt artig jeglichen Verzicht auf Haftungsanspruch. 
In Italien muss jeder aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen eine Art Lizenz haben.

Wenn ihr dann mal gut wart schenkt man euch ein paar Glasperlen in Form von altem Schei55 der im lokalen Radlladen nicht weggeht.

Schiss ist etwas provokant, ganz klar. Dennoch ist das Hobby immer eine feine Ausflucht. Lizenz bedeutet nicht Profi. Ich arbeit Vollzeit und hab ne Lizenz genommen, damit ich beim Marathon vorne wegfahren kann. Das ist alles. Kein unterschied zum Hobby.


----------



## juchhu (7. Dezember 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Entweder keine WM für Freizeitradler oder Lizenz abschaffen.
> 
> Ich bleib dabei. Kneifen ist Mitgrund. Mit Lizenz steht du zur Sache und stellst dich. Bekennst dass du mehr als nur a bissl radelt. Keine Ausreden.....
> 
> ...



He, locker bleiben.
Ich habe irgendwo geschrieben, dass ich gegen Lizenzen bin.
Schließlich gründen wir am Sonntag offiziell den MTBvD Racing e.V., der als Bundesverein seine Mitgliedschaft im Radsportverband NRW zum 01.01.2008 beantragen wird, damit unsere Mitglieder des MTBvD Racing Lizenzen des BDR erwerben können.

Dennoch finde ich Deine Betrachtungsweise einseitig (provokant).
Letztlich wird Schiss nicht der Grund für die geringe Quote der Lizenzler gegenüber den Hobbyfahrern sein. Die Situation läßt sich nur ändern, wenn man ohne Vorurteile das gesamte System des Radsports (inkl. BDR) analysiert.


----------



## The Tretschwein (7. Dezember 2007)

Zustimm! Der BDR muss schon etwas Werbung machen.


----------



## juchhu (7. Dezember 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Zustimm! Der BDR muss schon etwas Werbung machen.



Naja, ohne unserm BDR etwas zu wollen, aber ein langfristiges und erfolgreiches Engagement für Mountainbiker ist ungleich schwerer als im Straßen - und Bahnradsport.
Während der öffentliche Straßenverkehr für Training von Jedermann uneingeschränkt genutzt werden kann und im Bahnradsport wir konkrete Trainingsmöglichkeiten in Hallen haben, sieht es im MTB-Sport nach wie vor anders aus. Wir müssen uns unsere Spielwiese mit anderen teilen und uns mit Eigentum- und Besitz- sowie naturschutzrechtlichen Ansprüchen beschäftigen.

Das war auch der Grund, warum der MTBvD ein Konzept entwickelt hat, um die Wander- und Gebirgsvereine in Deutschland als Partner zu gewinnen.

Sie sind im Wald die Platzhirsche (so nenn ich sie immer liebevoll). Sie kennen die Waldeigentümer, die Forstämter und Landschaftsbehörden, die Kommunen, Toursitikverbände und die Politiker auf kommunaler, regionaler sowie Bundeslandebene. Und dies schon seit Jahrzehnten.

Wer langfristig den Moutnainbikesport (weiter)entwickeln will, muss diese strategischen Allianzen eingehen.

Wer nur durch den Wald und die Landschaft radeln will, wird veilleicht nicht diese Notwendigkeit erkennen.
Aber spätestens wer sich mal mit Streckengenehmigungen für Rennveranstaltung beschäftigt hat,
weiß wie gut es ist, wenn man die entsprechenden Kontaktpersonen kennen und unter Berücksichtigung der Gesetze und Verordnungen eine optimale Lösung finden kann.


----------



## 2dangerbiker (7. Dezember 2007)

zastafari schrieb:


> ...
> ...selbst der dickbäuchigste Altherren-Fussballer ist Lizenzler. Mit der Lizenz bekennt man sich nur zu den Regeln seines Sportes und unter anderem dem Anti-Doping-Reglement, man verschafft seiner Sportart eine Lobby und fördert auch indirekt die Jugendarbeit.
> 
> ...



Ich fahre keine Lizenz, weil ich nichts mit den BDR zu tuen haben will.
Der BDR hat jahrelang nach meiner Meinung das Doping unterstützt, oder gebilligt. Der BDR schaut zur Zeit nur auf den Profiradsport (Straße), wichtiger wäre, dass der BDR auf einen sauberen Jugendradsport (Straße + MTB) schaut, denn die sind die Zukunft des Radsport. Nach meiner Meinung (laut Presse) macht der BDR in diese Richtung nichts und wenn ja, hört man nichts davon. Schaut doch mal auf die Internetseite vom BDR. Wieviele Artikel findest du über Strasse, wieviel über MTB? So ein Verein vertritt nicht meine Interessen. 
Von meiner Leistung her, könnte ich im ersten Drittel bei den Lizenzfahrer mithalten. Deswegen freue ich mich jetzt schonmal auf den Posionbike-Cup, weil dort Hobby und Lizenzfahrer in einen Rennen starten.


----------



## The Tretschwein (7. Dezember 2007)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Von meiner Leistung her, könnte ich im ersten Drittel bei den Lizenzfahrer mithalten. Deswegen freue ich mich jetzt schonmal auf den Posionbike-Cup, weil dort Hobby und Lizenzfahrer in einen Rennen starten.



DANKE! 
Da sprichts doch mal einer aus oder? Aaah das tut dann deinem Ego besonders gut gell? Und wenns nicht gut lief bist doch blos Hobbyfahrer...dämmerst jetzt mal so langsam?


----------



## 2dangerbiker (7. Dezember 2007)

Ich fahre nicht wegen dem Ego in der Hobbyklasse.
Beim Eifel-Mosel-Cup gab es in den letzten zwei Jahre ein Hobby und ein Lizenzrennen, ich durfte als Hobbyfahrer in der Lizenzklasse starten. Wenn ich nächstes Jahr beim Berg-Bike-Cup als Hobbyfahrer in der Lizenzklasse starten dürfte, würde ich sogar auf die Hobby EM verzichten, aber vom BDR aus, darf ich eben nicht.


----------



## juchhu (7. Dezember 2007)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Ich fahre nicht wegen dem Ego in der Hobbyklasse.
> Beim Eifel-Mosel-Cup gab es in den letzten zwei Jahre ein Hobby und ein Lizenzrennen, ich durfte als Hobbyfahrer in der Lizenzklasse starten. Wenn ich nächstes Jahr beim Berg-Bike-Cup als Hobbyfahrer in der Lizenzklasse starten dürfte, würde ich sogar auf die Hobby EM verzichten, aber vom BDR aus, darf ich eben nicht.



Die Lösung kommt nicht von unten, außer wenn man das Abwenden vom BDR als eine anstrebenswerte Lösung ansieht.
Die Lösung muss von oben kommen. Die Maxime heitß "Förderung des Mountainbikesports". Frage: "Ist die derzeitige Regel geeignet, mittel- bis langfristig eine deutliche Erhöhung der Anzahl der Lizenzinhaber zu erreichen?"
Ich persönlich denke eher nicht. Also muss der BDR und seine LVs überlegen, ob und wie die Lizenzregelung verbessert werden kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zastafari (7. Dezember 2007)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Ich fahre keine Lizenz, weil ich nichts mit den BDR zu tuen haben will.
> Der BDR hat jahrelang nach meiner Meinung das Doping unterstützt, oder gebilligt. Der BDR schaut zur Zeit nur auf den Profiradsport (Straße), wichtiger wäre, dass der BDR auf einen sauberen Jugendradsport (Straße + MTB) schaut, denn die sind die Zukunft des Radsport. Nach meiner Meinung (laut Presse) macht der BDR in diese Richtung nichts und wenn ja, hört man nichts davon.



...ich finde, da werden zu viele Vorurteile repetiert und allgemein zu schwarz gesehen. Das es im BDR nicht allzu rund läuft, ist unübersehbar. Noch sind da die "Alten" am Zuge, die allmählich ihre überkommene Radsportwelt zerfallen sehen und sicher nicht immer auf die glücklichste Art versuchen, dies zu verhindern. 
Andererseits müssen auch Leute bereitstehen, die sich bewußt sind, daß jede Bekehrung ihre Zeit braucht. 
Außerdem sind auf Landes- und Bezirksebene die Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten schon viel greifbarer, hier sollte man zuerst ansetzen. Und natürlich im Verein, denn das Wichtigste ist Anderen und insbesondere Jugendlichen, diesen schönen Sport nahezubringen - dazu braucht's erstmal keinen BDR, man kann ihn aber sehr gut nutzen. Nur nicht gleich aufstecken!


2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Schaut doch mal auf die Internetseite vom BDR. Wieviele Artikel findest du über Strasse, wieviel über MTB? So ein Verein vertritt nicht meine Interessen.



...also in der Saison stellt sich zumindest die CC-Sparte vorbildlich dar, bestimmt nicht unterrepräsentiert...


----------



## M::::: (7. Dezember 2007)

zastafari schrieb:


> ...ich finde, da werden zu viele Vorurteile repetiert und allgemein zu schwarz gesehen. .




Hast Du schon mal dem BDR was zusammen gemacht ?Also Rennen mit ausgerichtet oder Jugendarbeit etc.?



zastafari schrieb:


> Andererseits müssen auch Leute bereitstehen, die sich bewußt sind, daß jede Bekehrung ihre Zeit braucht..


 

Ich fahr seit ~ 14 Jahren MTB seit 11 bin ich in Vereinen.Eine Änderung/Verbesserung hab ich nicht erkannt.Wie groß ist denn das Zeitfenster, welches Du Dir vorstellst ? 


zastafari schrieb:


> ... Und natürlich im Verein, denn das Wichtigste ist Anderen und *insbesondere Jugendlichen, diesen schönen Sport nahezubringen - dazu braucht's erstmal keinen BDR*, man kann ihn aber sehr gut nutzen. Nur nicht gleich aufstecken!
> 
> . .


Und wieso stellst Du in Deinem Post ein zusammenhang zwischen ner Lizenz und Jugendarbeit her ?

@tretschwein
Also irgendwie drängt sich die Theorie zu Dir von Tommy B. schon etwas auf. 
Wenn Dich die Hobbyfahrer so nerven ,dann ignorier sie doch einfach und freu Dich über Deine Leistungen für* Dich*.Du wirst doch wohl charakterfest genug sein, um auf Sprüche wie "ich hab nen Lizenzler versägt" mit einem Schulterzucken zu reagieren.Denn Schuld an der Misere sind doch nicht die Hobbyfahrer.


Gruß M


----------



## Bonnekessel (7. Dezember 2007)

Mann Mann mann,
da habt ihr ja heute geschrieben, wie EUROPAMEISTER  Komme ja kaum hinterher, danke!

Wenn ich dann auch mal etwas Öl ins Feuer gießen darf, ...

Der BDR kann sich erst in seiner Einstellung zum MTB-Sport verändern, wenn die wichtigen Posten von den richtigen Leuten besetzt sind.

Einige von euch wissen sicher schon, wer der neue MTB-Fachwart von RheinlandPfalz ist, oder?


----------



## juchhu (7. Dezember 2007)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Mann Mann mann,
> da habt ihr ja heute geschrieben, wie EUROPAMEISTER  Komme ja kaum hinterher, danke!
> 
> Wenn ich dann auch mal etwas Öl ins Feuer gießen darf, ...
> ...





Solche Systeme kann man nur von innen und/oder durch starke Kooperationen von außen verändern.


----------



## M::::: (7. Dezember 2007)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Einige von euch wissen sicher schon, wer der neue MTB-Fachwart von RheinlandPfalz ist, oder?




Jetzt schon


----------



## The Tretschwein (8. Dezember 2007)

Mir wäre es egal. Von mir aus das Lizenzsystem komplett ablösen und eine Zusatzversicherung als Pflicht.

Nur wüsste man dann nicht wer alles Rennen fährt und eine Dopingkontrollen wären nur unmittelbar vor dem Rennen möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (8. Dezember 2007)

bist du schonma kontrolliert worden?

und wozu hobbyfahrer, also damit meine ich jetzt nich "nichlizenzler" sondern alle die die damit kein geld verdienen, testen?
denen 2 jahre sperre aufbrummen und dann? dann fahrn sie halt als hobbys weiter.
Profis kannste ja weiterhin n entsprechenden Startpass mit antidopingcode und allem klimmbim verkaufen.
aber ich wüsst wirklich nich wieso ich als mtb`er ne Lizenz lösen sollte...damit ich bei manchen marathons vorneweg fahrn kann?
Ich überhol lieber als überholt zu werden


----------



## Wave (8. Dezember 2007)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Wenn ich dann auch mal etwas Öl ins Feuer gießen darf, ...
> 
> Der BDR kann sich erst in seiner Einstellung zum MTB-Sport verändern, wenn die wichtigen Posten von den richtigen Leuten besetzt sind.
> 
> Einige von euch wissen sicher schon, wer der neue MTB-Fachwart von RheinlandPfalz ist, oder?



Damit bist Du dann aber auch einer derjenigen die das Feuer löschen müssen 

Wünsche dir trotzdem gutes Gelingen...


----------



## uwero (8. Dezember 2007)

Jetzt war ich seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr in diesem Thread und bin völlig über die Diskussionen entsetzt! 

Wir haben ein kleines MTB-Team, welches überwiegend aus Kindern und Jugendlichen besteht. Die fanden die Meldung von Bonnekessel´s EM super.

Daher meine Meinung: Wenn die Kids und auch die Erwachsenen die Hobby-Rennen gut finden --> nichts wie hin. Wer meint, dass nur die Lizenzler die echten Rennen fahren, auch o.k. --> auch nichts wie hin. 

Akzeptiert doch einfach jeden MTB´ler mit seinen persönlichen Vorlieben. Ich jedenfalls bin sehr froh, dass sich unsere Kids mit dem MTB-Sport identifizieren und nicht auf der Straße oder anderswo herumhängen. Sch ..... egal, ob sie dabei Hobby- oder Lizenzrennen fahren! Und wenn eine gute Platzierung bei einer Hobby-DM/EM oder WM bei rausspringt - gut so, dass motiviert die Kids (und auch die Erwachsenen) zu noch mehr Engagement! Irgendwann fahren sie dann automatisch bei den Lizenzern.

*Michael B.:  Lass´ Dich bitte von den vielen negativen Äußerungen nicht abhalten DEIN/EUER Rennen zu veranstalten!!!    *

Gruß Uwe


----------



## bikehumanumest (9. Dezember 2007)

uwero schrieb:


> *Michael B.:  Lass´ Dich bitte von den vielen negativen Äußerungen nicht abhalten DEIN/EUER Rennen zu veranstalten!!!    *
> 
> Gruß Uwe



 

das ist doch typisch in unserem land...

bei mir in der gegend gab es vor ein paar jahren auch einen neuen engangierten veranstalter der voller elan und großmundig ein superevent ankündigte und von allen seiten kamen sprüche wie : das wird nie was / jetzt übernimmt er sich aber...etc.

und heute wo das event etabliert ist gibt es nur noch schulterklopfer ("ich habs ja gleich gewußt dass das was wird..."das mußte ja mal jemand in die hand nehmen"...) und leute die sich an den erfolg des events anhängen wollen...("also ich mach jetzt auch nen stand da...")

ausserdem fährt jetzt hinz und kunz in den teamklamotten und mit den bikes des veranstalters rum...

so läufts ! also lass laufen bonne...

joe


----------



## zastafari (9. Dezember 2007)

uwero schrieb:


> *Michael B.:  Lass´ Dich bitte von den vielen negativen Äußerungen nicht abhalten DEIN/EUER Rennen zu veranstalten!!!    *



...ich glaube, genau hierum ging es bei den Kritiken nicht, sondern eher, daß man aufs Übermäßigste von solchen Übertreibungen gesättigt ist und man der begrüßenswerten Veranstaltung ein netteres Motto wünscht.


----------



## Marc B (9. Dezember 2007)

Ein Teil der Kritiken zielte in meinen Augen auch sehr einseitig darauf ab, Hobbyfahrer in gewisse Kategorien zu drängen (Die ehrgeizigen Möchtegern-Kings auf dem Track, die bei den Lizenzlern nur mitfahren würden). Schonmal an all die Jungs und Mädels gedacht denen es einfach um das Erlebnis (*nicht* Ergebnis)geht, nach dem Motto "Dabei sein ist alles" ?! 

Ride On !


----------



## zastafari (9. Dezember 2007)

...und vielleicht sollte man das Lizenzthema auch beenden. Obwohl ich dafür bin, daß möglichst viele, die einfach nur Spaß am Rennsport haben, diese ziehen, sehe ich auch, daß derzeit das Angebot an differenzierten Klassen, um sich mit Seinesgleichen zu messen, dürftig ist. Sowohl in der Lizenzklasse als auch in der Hobbyklasse messen sich Feierabendsportler mit Semis...


----------



## Bonnekessel (9. Dezember 2007)

zastafari schrieb:


> ...ich glaube, genau hierum ging es bei den Kritiken nicht, sondern eher, daß man aufs Übermäßigste von solchen Übertreibungen gesättigt ist und man der begrüßenswerten Veranstaltung ein netteres Motto wünscht.



Huhu

Sollte ich es unter folgendem Motto laufen lassen?

Das ultimative Bikeforum-Massaker - bekämpfe jeden Nörgler bis er sich selbst wiederspricht  

Hauptsache da rockt der Biker! Egal ob Hobby, Lizenz, Dirt oder Downhiller. Gegen die Straßenfahrerfraktion sollten wir alle zusammen halten und eine Macht aufbauen, dass der BDR zum Handeln gezwungen wird. Sicher dauert das ein paar Jahre, aber ich will es nicht nur erleben, sondern aktiv mit beeinflussen.


----------



## juchhu (9. Dezember 2007)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Huhu
> 
> Sollte ich es unter folgendem Motto laufen lassen?
> 
> ...



Ah ne, nicht gegen, miteinander! 

So wie Wanderer und Mountainbiker das gleiche Naturerlebnis suchen, so bewegen sich Straßenfahren und Mountainbiker mit dem Rad.
Viele Biker, die ich kenne, haben sowohl einen Renner als auch ein MTB.

Wichtig ist nur, weitere Angebote zu schaffen, die ein zunehmend größer werdenen Anzahl von Mountainbikern Spass machen und das Naturerlebnis sowie den Sport Mountainbiken fördern und zu einer größeren Akzeptanz in der Gesellschaft führen.


----------



## The Tretschwein (9. Dezember 2007)

zastafari schrieb:


> ...und vielleicht sollte man das Lizenzthema auch beenden. Obwohl ich dafür bin, daß möglichst viele, die einfach nur Spaß am Rennsport haben, diese ziehen, sehe ich auch, daß derzeit das Angebot an differenzierten Klassen, um sich mit Seinesgleichen zu messen, dürftig ist. Sowohl in der Lizenzklasse als auch in der Hobbyklasse messen sich Feierabendsportler mit Semis...



So ist es eigentlich auch gemeint. War von meiner Seite bewusst provoziert um den Graben zwischen Hobby und Lizenz aufzuzeigen. Es wäre wirklich schön, wenn es da einfach keine Unterteilung gäbe. 
Irgendwie wehren sich Hobbyleute vor der Lizenz, das liest man deutlich raus.
Ich hab Lizenz und es ist 100% Hobby was ich mach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (9. Dezember 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Ah ne, nicht gegen, miteinander!
> 
> .



Ups, stimmt, da habe ich mich ungeschickt ausgedrückt! So provoziere ich ja wieder welche. Ich meinte natürlich dass die "etwas" vernachlässigte MTB-Fraktion vom BDR und anderen Leuten gleichberechtigt vertreten wird.


----------



## checky (10. Dezember 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> ....
> Ich hab Lizenz und es ist 100% Hobby was ich mach.



Dafür stellst Du dich hier aber ganz schön zerknirscht dar 

Das System stinkt schon gewaltig, da haste recht. 
In Holland z.B. gibts Elite & Fun. Wenn man in der Fun Klasse einige Siege einheimst (oder oft weit vorne landet, wies genau geregelt ist weiß ich nicht), dann muß man einfach Elite fahren. Genau sowas fehlt hier (wobei es da auch noch genug Möglichkeiten zum betuppen gibt).

Andererseits wirds etwas vergleichbares wie die Hobbyklasse immer geben solange der BDR die Hände aufhält. Wieviele schnuppern nur wenige male im Jahr Rennluft, ohne gleich in einen Verein zu wollen ?  Wieviele suchen sich ein paar Rennen der Strecke wegen aus & denen ist z.B. eine Cupwertung völlig egal ? 
Eine Lizenz bietet einfach keinerlei Mehrwert.

Im übrigen kann man Deine Argumentation vom Anfang auch umdrehen & das trifft auch sehr oft zu: _UUh schau mal ich fahre Lizenz, ich bin ja soo toll & muß ja schnell sein _
Ist gehopst wie gesprungen.


----------



## juchhu (10. Dezember 2007)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Ups, stimmt, da habe ich mich ungeschickt ausgedrückt! So provoziere ich ja wieder welche. *Ich meinte natürlich dass die "etwas" vernachlässigte MTB-Fraktion vom BDR und anderen Leuten gleichberechtigt vertreten wird.*



War mir schon klar.


----------



## The Tretschwein (10. Dezember 2007)

checky schrieb:


> Dafür stellst Du dich hier aber ganz schön zerknirscht dar
> 
> Das System stinkt schon gewaltig, da haste recht.
> In Holland z.B. gibts Elite & Fun. Wenn man in der Fun Klasse einige Siege einheimst (oder oft weit vorne landet, wies genau geregelt ist weiß ich nicht), dann muß man einfach Elite fahren. Genau sowas fehlt hier (wobei es da auch noch genug Möglichkeiten zum betuppen gibt).
> ...



 

allerdings sehe das am Ende ganz anders.


----------



## Vizepräsident (10. Dezember 2007)

Das wird ein Wahnsinnsevent: Die Strecke ist der Hammer!!, anspruchsvoller als alle DM-Strecken der letzten Jahre, mit Maximalgeschwindigkeiten von fast 70 km/h und sehr hohem technischem Singletrailanteil. Hoffe mal das Marcel auch am Start sein wird


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. Dezember 2007)

Die Zeitung Mountain Bike macht schon Werbung fürs Race, nicht schlecht.
@ bonne: Verkaufe dennen doch die Exclusiv Story Recht, dann hast du noch mehr Werbung, lade sie mal ein.


----------



## Bonnekessel (19. Dezember 2007)

Gute Werbung ist sicher die halbe Miete für einen Erfolg. Ich arbeite da gleich an mehreren Stellen. Hier ist eine interessante Pressemitteilung, die auch die EM betrifft und nun im ganzen deutschsprachigem Raum verbreitet wird:

http://www.mtbvd.de/uploads/PRESSEMELDUNG19.12.2007.pdf

Gruß Bonne


----------



## Bonnekessel (30. Dezember 2007)

Die Anmeldung ist freigeschaltet ...

http://malkmus-timing.de/anmeldungen.php

Gruß Bonne


----------



## juchhu (30. Dezember 2007)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Die Anmeldung ist freigeschaltet ...
> 
> http://malkmus-timing.de/anmeldungen.php
> 
> Gruß Bonne



Na, dann mal los!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildsnoopy (30. Dezember 2007)

Supie  Habe mich gerade für alles angemeldet...


----------



## Racer09 (30. Dezember 2007)

Hab mich eben auch für den ganzen Cup angemeldet...


----------



## Baumann-inside (31. Dezember 2007)

Servus Tretschwein,
du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Der Europameister der Hobbyfahrer ist doch eh nur ein Typ der eben keine Lizens gezogen hat um da zu gewinnen. Es kann immer nur einen geben. Und die findet man ganz oben! Das hatten wir doch alles schon früher bei den kleinen CC Rennen wo mittelprächtige Lizensfahrer zum abstauben kamen...


----------



## Bonnekessel (31. Dezember 2007)

Ist aus der Sicht des BDR´s nicht jeder Hobbyfahrer ein Lizenzverweigerer


----------



## Baumann-inside (1. Januar 2008)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Ist aus der Sicht des BDR´s nicht jeder Hobbyfahrer ein Lizenzverweigerer



So gesehen hast du recht. Ich tu mir eben etwas schwer damit den unterschied zwischen Lizensfahrern wo sich ja eindeutig die besten wiederfinden und einem Hobbyfahrer zu definieren! Ein hobby ist für mich jemand der sicher nicht wie Kopie eines Weltklassefahrers aussieht. Sondern eben ein Hobby der das zum reinen Spaß macht und sich auf sein Weizen danach freut.
So und jetzt erklär mir wo die grenze liegt!?!? Ich will nicht provozieren oder die Idee der HobbyEM in frage stellen. Ich bin mir nur sehr sicher das kein Hobby die Preise einheimst!!! Sondern die Veranstalter und eben die Fahrer aus der fraglichen Grauzone den nutzen ziehen.

Ich für meinen Teil bin auch mit Lizens kleine Rennen gefahren. Aber eben ausser Konkurenz. Jemand mit 6 Wochenstunden hat sich den Titel mehr verdient als ein absehbarer Sieger mit 27 Wochentrainingsstunden...

Denkt mal drüber nach...

Wie gesagt ich will den gedanken nicht in frage stellen, meinen bedenken sind einfach das alles wieder zu Teuer und viel zu hart für die wirklichen hobbys wird...

Gruß


----------



## juchhu (1. Januar 2008)

Baumann-inside schrieb:


> So gesehen hast du recht. Ich tu mir eben etwas schwer damit den unterschied zwischen Lizensfahrern wo sich ja eindeutig die besten wiederfinden und einem Hobbyfahrer zu definieren! Ein hobby ist für mich jemand der sicher nicht wie Kopie eines Weltklassefahrers aussieht. Sondern eben ein Hobby der das zum reinen Spaß macht und sich auf sein Weizen danach freut.
> So und jetzt erklär mir wo die grenze liegt!?!? Ich will nicht provozieren oder die Idee der HobbyEM in frage stellen. Ich bin mir nur sehr sicher das kein Hobby die Preise einheimst!!! Sondern die Veranstalter und eben die Fahrer aus der fraglichen Grauzone den nutzen ziehen.
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil bin auch mit Lizens kleine Rennen gefahren. Aber eben ausser Konkurenz. Jemand mit 6 Wochenstunden hat sich den Titel mehr verdient als ein absehbarer Sieger mit 27 Wochentrainingsstunden...
> ...



Ich verstehe immer noch nicht die Kritik an der Idee und Durchführung einer Europameisterschaft für Hobbybiker.
OK, natürlich haben wir Schwierigkeiten mit der Klassifizierung.
Betrachtet man die Profi-/Amateureinteilung, ist dies noch relativ einfach.
 Profil = verdient den Lebensunterhalt mit dem Sport, fährt auf nationalen und internationalen Wettkämpfen, kassiert (hoffentlich) Preisgelder und Werbe - und Sponsoreneinnahmen. Und dies immer mit Lizenz.

Amateur = verdient NICHT den Lebensunterhalt mit dem Sport, fährt auf nationalen Wettkämpfen, kassiert manchmal Sponsoreneinnahmen. Sobald Preisgelder kassiert und/oder bei internationalen Wettkämpfen gestartet werden sollen, geht dies nur mit Lizenz.
Und dann haben wir die Hobbybiker, die i.d.R. ohne Lizenz fahen.
So, und nun kommen wir zum eigentlichen Knackpunkt:

Den Lizenz- und Nichtlizenzfahrer, die nicht Profis sind.

Der Trainingsaufwand und der Leistungsstand sind kein Unterscheidungskriterium. Es gibt sogar genügend Hobbybiker, deren Trainingsaufwand und Leistungstand sich auf oberen Niveau befindet, vergleichbar mit guten vielleicht sogar sehr guten Amateuren/Profis.

Die Frage scheint sich also darauf zu reduzieren, warum lösen diese Hobbybiker keine Lizenz?

Liegt es vielleicht an nachfolgenden Gründen?
Am BDR und seine (derzeitige) Politik, also an der externe Darstellung?
An den Lizenz- und Wettkampfbestimmungen, also an der internen Organisation?
An der fehlenden Bereitschaft, sich einen lokalen Radsportverein oder überregionalen Mountainbikeverband (MTBvD, DIMB oder DMU) anzuschließen?
Wenn man sich das Leistungsangebot des MTBvD Racing und die Anmeldezahlen seit der Gründung (09.12.2007) des MTBvD Racing ansieht, kann es nicht m.M. nach nicht daranliegen, dass es im 'Markt' keine attraktiven Angebote gibt.

Wahrscheinlich liegt die Unwilligkeit, eine Lizenz zu ziehen doch in den ersten beiden Punkten. Hier kann eine Änderung aber nur herbeigeführt werden, wenn sich die Mountainbiker in überregionalen Mountainbikeverbände organisieren.

Der erste Schritt zur Veränderung ist also der Beitritt in einem der Mountainbikeverbände. Da jede weitere Ausrichtung einer Rennveranstaltung die Attraktivität des Mountainbikesports - auch medial -  vergrößert, ist die Durchführung der EM für Hobbybiker richtig und sinnvoll.

Ich finde, wir sollten das große Ganze, die Förderung des Mountainbikesports, in unseren gemeinsamen Fokus nehmen und uns nicht durch eine Hobbybiker- ./. Lizenzfahrer-Diskussion schwächen.

Ich freue mich schon auf die Europameisterschaft der Hobbybiker und darauf, dass wir als MTBvD Michael Bonnekessel als Veranstalter unterstützen können und dürfen. Aber dazu gibts es in den nächsten Wochen noch weitere interessante Infos.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (1. Januar 2008)

Baumann-inside schrieb:


> ... Sondern eben ein Hobby der das zum reinen Spaß macht und sich auf sein Weizen danach freut.
> Gruß



Ich bin Lizenzfahrer und sogar dieses Jahr deutscher Meister (Masters 1) geworden und trotzdem esse nach jedem Rennen immer erstmal mindestens eine Bratwurst mit viel Senf und trinke auch fast immer Bier danach. Als ich deutscher Meister wurde waren es 7 Pils und drei Weizen, die ich mir innerhalb einer Stunde nach dem Rennen gegönnt habe (Ich hatte einen Chaffeur an dem Tag). Danach geht es obligatorisch immer zu McD und das geht auch nix unter XXL-Menü und ner 10 Chicken Mc Nuggetts Box. Also bin ich auch ein echter Hobbyfahrer!!!

Zu Abkassieren: Das mache ich ja nicht, sondern ich verlange das übliche Startgeld, wie bei einem normlen CC-Rennen. Wenn sich der event mal zu einer Mehrtagesveranstaltung hinbewegt, wird es wohl etwas teuerer werden müssen, um Rahmenprogramm usw. zu regeln.
Und zum Schluss: wenn du wirklich Spaß an unserem Sport hast. solltest du am 1.6. nach Pracht kommen, denn eine härtere und schönere Strecke gibt es nicht!! Überzeuge dich selbst.

Gruß Bonne


----------



## Delgado (4. Januar 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> An der fehlenden Bereitschaft, sich einen lokalen Radsportverein oder überregionalen Mountainbikeverband (MTBvD, DIMB oder DMU) anzuschließen?[/LIST]Wenn man sich das Leistungsangebot des MTBvD Racing *und die Anmeldezahlen seit der Gründung *(09.12.2007) des MTBvD Racing ansieht, kann es nicht m.M. nach nicht daranliegen, dass es im 'Markt' keine attraktiven Angebote gibt.



Wie sind denn die Anmeldezahlen; BZW. wie viele Mitglieder hat der MTBvD z. Zt?


----------



## juchhu (4. Januar 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> (1)Wie sind denn die Anmeldezahlen; BZW. (2)wie viele Mitglieder hat der MTBvD z. Zt?



Gut, ich bin sicher, dass sie noch viel besser werden.
Noch lange nicht genug, wir sind da sehr ehrgeizig.
Spass bei Seite, dafür dass Du ständig rumnörgelst und als DIMB IG-Sprecher Bergisches Land kaum eine Gelegenheit ausläßt, unsachlich und persönlich zu werden, zeigst Du ein auffallendes Interesse an den Belangen des MTBvD / MTBvD Racing.

Wenn Dich die Förderung des Mountainbike(renn)sports so interessiert, dann engagiere Dich doch im IDRT. Die können helfende Hände und schlaue Köpfe immer gut gebrauchen.


----------



## Delgado (4. Januar 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> Gut, ich bin sicher, dass sie noch viel besser werden.
> Noch lange nicht genug, wir sind da sehr ehrgeizig.



Kannst Du ein paar absolute Zahlen nennen?

Oder ist das Betriebsgeheimnis?


----------



## juchhu (4. Januar 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Kannst Du ein paar absolute Zahlen nennen?
> 
> Oder ist das Betriebsgeheimnis?



Ehrlich, was bringt das?


----------



## bluemuc (4. Januar 2008)

...  nachdem ich etwas weiter oben angehalten wurde, mir die mitgliederzahlen des mtbvd anzusehen, hätts mich interessiert....



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man sich das Leistungsangebot des MTBvD Racing und die Anmeldezahlen seit der Gründung (09.12.2007) des MTBvD Racing ansieht, kann es nicht m.M. nach nicht daranliegen, dass es im 'Markt' keine attraktiven Angebote gibt.




.... nach den letzten posts allerdings schon wieder nicht mehr.


bitte nicht als pöbelei ansehen. 



nachtrag: 
schlechte werbung für alle beteiligten ist, wenn man sich nach einem leidlich guten ansatz emotional vergisst und sich rhetorisch selbst ad absurdum führt...

für die von mir als gute idee empfundene veranstaltung selbst wünsch ich dem herrn bonnekessel alles gute. was die eingangsumfrage allerdings bewirken sollte, hat sich mir bislang weder aus sicht eines veranstalters noch aus sicht eines potentiellen gastes in hinsicht auf erfolg erschlossen.

wie auch immer - viel erfolg

.


----------



## ralf (4. Januar 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Oder ist das Betriebsgeheimnis?



... das ist wie bei Gewerkschaften. 
Nur wenn Arbeitgeber über Mitgliederzahlen im dunklen tappen funktionieren erfolgreiche Tarifverhandlungen. 

... ist jetzt aber nicht wirklich auf das kleine "v" übertragbar ... ... oder vielleicht doch?


----------



## Bonnekessel (4. Januar 2008)

jetzt aber aufhören, sonst geht es ohne Abendessen ins Bettchen!

Miteinander und nicht gegeneinander!!

Bonne


----------



## juchhu (4. Januar 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> ... das ist wie bei Gewerkschaften.
> Nur wenn Arbeitgeber über Mitgliederzahlen im dunklen tappen funktionieren erfolgreiche Tarifverhandlungen.
> 
> ... ist jetzt aber nicht wirklich auf das kleine "v" übertragbar ... ... oder vielleicht doch?



Das kleine "v" ist schon viel größer geworden.

Für den MTBvD Racing ist es kein Problem, eine exakte Mitgliederzahl zu benennen. Stand 04.01.2008 wurde heute für den MTBvD Racing die Mitgliedsnummer #59 ausgewiesen. Dafür, dass der MTBvD Racing erst am 09.12.2007 mit 15 Gründungsmitgliedern gegründet wurde, finde ich den Start schon sehr ordentlich.

Für den MTBvD ist das schon deutlich schwieriger. Leider liegen mir von den derzeit 262 Mitgliedervereinen (außer MTBvD Racing ,s.o.) noch nicht die Bestandzahlen vor. Da pro eingetragenen Verein inkl. MTBvD je 7 Personen als Minimalbestand vorhanden sein müssen, können wir als untere Grenze also knapp 2.000 direkte und indirekte Mitglieder annehmen.  

Die tatsächlich Mitgliederzahl ist sehr viel größer.

Letztlich ist dies m.A. nach für das einzelne Mitglied (egal, was für ein Status) doch von untergeordneter Bedeutung.

Wichtig ist doch, ob das Konzept überzeugt.
Und die Menschen, die es umsetzen und vorantreiben.

Denn der MTBvD ist in erster Linie ein  großes Teamworkprojekt, ein Miteinander. Aktion Mensch hat dafür einen sehr guten Slogan entwickelt:

"Das WIR gewinnt!"

Dem schließen WIR uns gerne an.

VG Martin


----------



## Haardbiker (6. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute,

kann mir jemand mal einige Infos über diese Veranstalltung geben. Entweder werde ich auf die Berg Cup Seite oder Malkmus geleitet.  Mich würde intressieren wie lang die Streche ist. Wie teuer. Rahmenprogramm usw. Ist es so ähnlich wie in Daun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (6. Januar 2008)

Bei der Veranstaltung geht es nicht darum ,sich mit überzogenen Startgeldern zu bereichern , sondern eine tolle MTB-Veranstaltung zuhaben und möglichst viele Starter zu gewinnen.

1. Kosten ganz normal wie ein CC-Rennen: Kinder um 4 Euro Erwachsene (vorangemeldet und überwiesen) 11 Euro.

2. Die Strecke ist bei den Kindern kürzer und die Erwachsenenstrecke ist so um die 4 km mit knapp 180 Höhenmeter (kann aber noch besser werden) mit null Asphalt. Brutal hoch und geile Trails runter.

3. Rahmenprogramm: Entsprechend der Startgebühr In den Folgejahren ist schon beabsichtigt auch Dirt, Marathon und DH und ein Bergzeitfahren anzuhängen (nach und nach) und dann gibt es natürlich auch abends Spektakel. 2008 ist erstmal ein Probejahr und dann wird entschieden, wo es hinführen soll, denn für so etwas benötigt man viele ehrenamtliche Helfer.
Also Anreisen kannst du vorher (Wohnmobilplätze gibt es ein paar direkt an der Strecke und in der näheren Umgebung weitere) Samstags kann traineirt werden und abends sicher Grillen und Feuer. Da geht aber sicher noch mehr.

Später mehr 

Gruß Bonne


----------



## fdheidkamp (6. Januar 2008)

Zitat" :Ich bin nicht Hobbyfahrer weil ich "Schiss hab" .Ich bin Hobbyfahrer weils entsprechend meines Leistungsstandes ist .Quasi ein "echter" Hobbyfahrer.Keine 15-20000 km im Jahr,keinen wirklichen Trainingsplan,ich steh nicht im April mit 6000 km und Mallebräune im Startblock und ich richte mein Leben auch nur sehr bedingt nach dem Sport aus.
Das es Hobby s gibt die in der Lizenzklasse (zumindest auf nationaler Ebene ) mithalten können ist richtig.Die mögen dafür ihre Gründe haben ,keine Lizenz zu haben z.B kein Bock auf Verein oder natürlich auch nur Abstaubermentalität für s EGO (denn wirklich was nennenswertes zu gewinnen gibt s ja als Hobby wohl eher nicht).
Wie man den EM Hobbytitel bewährten will ,ist doch jedem selbst überlassen.Schaden wird dem Sport gewiss nicht."
Zitat Ende 

Das ist genau meine Meinung und ich freue mich mit vieleicht gleich starken oder schwachen messen zu können. Ich bin 2 Jahre "aus Versehen " und Unkenntniss mit Lizenz gefahren und fühle mich eher zu den schwachen Fahrern orientiert, trotzdem möchte man sich messen, auch wenn ich das jeden Tag in meinem Job machen muß. Aber immer überrundet zu werden das tut auch weh. Und wenn mich dann in Zukunft in einer Hobby Wertung einer von den Abstaubern ( wozu ich die wirklich sehr guten Hoby Fahrer teilweise auch zähle ) versägt dann denke ich meinen Teil und bewerte mich mit den richtigen Hobby bikern.

Hauptsache es hat Spaß gemacht, denn auch die Profis in DM, EM oder WM Klassen sind bisher nur selten reich geworden. Also was solls wer meint das er richtig gut fährt soll bitte eine Lizenz lösen, wer mäßig fährt ohne. Das ist für mich gerecht.

Beim Rennen in Herdorf durfte ich Senioren 2 bedingt durch nur  3 Teilnehmer und 1 Ausfall mit eigener Überrundung  auf das Siegertreppchen zum 2. Platz aufsteigen.  Also absolutes Glück die 20 Euro Preisgeld habe ich beim Erhalt umgehend öffentlich dem veranstaltenden Verein als Spende überreicht.

Übrigens ich organisiere auch für diejenigen welche vielleicht nicht in der richtigen Klassse fahren, ob bewusst oder unbewusst, ein Rennen mit und tue tas gerne für die Mehrzahl derer. 

Ich habe vor allem Frude daran auch unsere Jugend zu unterstützen, und da funktioniert das mit den Hobby und Lizenz Klassen noch unbedarft und mit realistischen Differenzen zwischen den Klassen.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (17. Januar 2008)

Wegen mir kann es schon morgen los gehen Freue mich schon auf die schöne (anspruchsvolle) strecke  Die Beine gehen jetzt schon ganz gut,Die Ziehle sind gesteckt,und der Erfolg steht vor der Tür   Hoffe nur noch das es bei mir Besser klappt als in den Jahren zuvor


----------



## [email protected] (18. Januar 2008)

ich finds cool da ich mit meinem alter eh noch nicht bei den elite mitfahren darf
ich werde warscheinlich auch wieder dabei sein(bei den berg-bike-cups)
letztes jahr in büchel mitgafhren und fands richtig cool währe u 19 gewährtet hätte ich den 3ten platz erreicht und das hoffe ich auch für diese jahr.
 das wars dann von mir
lg DaViD


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. Februar 2008)

In drei Monaten gehts los.   

*Wollte den Thread wieder hoch holen.*


----------



## Bonnekessel (9. Februar 2008)

Und ich freu mich darüber 

Also ich möchte alle um Unterstützung bitten, die Nachricht für diese Veranstaltung zu verbreiten. Im Moment bin ich mit der Cuporganisation und BDR Aufgaben zu. Aber ich habe schon viele Ideen, wie sich das Fahrerfeld am 1.6 füllen lässt. Dazu möchte ich die Fahrt nach Rozendaal am 31.3 nutzen. 

*Ich bitte Leser aus anderen Länder mir eine PM zuschreiben*. Danke

Bonne


----------



## hübben (13. Februar 2008)

eieiei.

Ich finde es nicht gut das es WM und EM für HOBBY Fahrer gibt.
Es ist schön langsam total sinnlos wenn man sich eine Lizenz holt.
Es gibt genügend Hobbyfahrer die 15000 km und mehr im Jahr fahren.
Das sind für mich keine Hobbyfahrer mehr....


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (13. Februar 2008)

ich findes es toll, da ich jede veranstaltung begrüße. wieder ein nettes ziel, um mit der familie ein schönes wochenende zu verbringen, zumal auch ein kinderrennen angeboten wird.


----------



## juchhu (13. Februar 2008)

hübben schrieb:


> eieiei.
> 
> Ich finde es nicht gut das es WM und EM für HOBBY Fahrer gibt.
> * Es ist schön langsam total sinnlos wenn man sich eine Lizenz holt.*
> ...



Einfach mal auf die Zeichen der Zeit achten. 

http://www.rad-net.de/index.php?newsid=13656



> ...
> «Für eine weitere Partnerschaft ab dem Jahr 2009 ist Voraussetzung, dass es dem Veranstalter, der Regio-Tour GmbH, gelingt, ein Etappen*Radrennen für Fahrer ohne Profilizenz durchzuführen»
> ...
> «Mit dieser Entscheidung setzen die bisherigen Partner der Rothaus Regio*Tour ein deutliches Zeichen gegen Doping im Straßenradsport»
> ...



Dass "_es schon langsam total sinnlos ist_", sich eine Lizenz zu holen,
sollte man aber nicht den Veranstaltern von lizenzfreien Rennen anlasten
sondern der unflexiblen Lizenzpolitik des BDR.

Das Problem ist m.M. nach in erster Linie darin zu suchen, dass der BDR weder eine echte Antidopingpolitik betreibt noch schafft, seine bisherigen Bemühungen positiv und glaubhaft darzustellen.

Aus dieser Situation heraus werden sich immer mehr Veranstalter durch den Druck von den Etappenorten und Sponsoren der o.g. Entwicklung anschließen und häufiger lizenzfreie Rennen anbieten.

Ab einem gewissen Punkt ist die Entwicklung selbstdynamisierend und die jetzige Lizenzpolitik des BDR wird vor dem Aus stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (13. Februar 2008)

hübben schrieb:


> eieiei.
> 
> Ich finde es nicht gut das es WM und EM für HOBBY Fahrer gibt.
> Es ist schön langsam total sinnlos wenn man sich eine Lizenz holt.
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (13. Februar 2008)

also mit deinen 15000 km die schaff cih bestimmt auhc 
aber ich finds cooler ohne lizenz (hohle mir nächstes jahr eine) wenn man top 5 ist und du der einzige ohne ferein
so sehe ich das mal 
aber ich bin noch jung und unerfahren


----------



## racing_basti (13. Februar 2008)

und am ende gibts für hobbyfahrer auch noch preisgelder


----------



## juchhu (13. Februar 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> also mit deinen 15000 km die schaff cih bestimmt auhc
> aber ich finds cooler ohne lizenz (hohle mir nächstes jahr eine) wenn man top 5 ist und *du der einzige ohne ferein*
> so sehe ich das mal
> aber ich bin noch jung und unerfahren



Wie DU das mit Hauptwohnsitz in Deutschland und ohne Vereinszugehörigkeit schaffen willst, ist mir schleierhaft.
Sofern wir uns über Radsportlizenzen des BDRs unterhalten.



racing_basti schrieb:


> und am ende gibts für hobbyfahrer auch noch preisgelder



Wenn die Leistung stimmt und die Entwicklung anhält,
werden wir damit rechnen müßen.
Schon jetzt gehen doch Veranstalter hin,
lesen die Wettkampfbestimmungen aufs Genaueste
und finden die Lücken.

PS: Nehmen wir rein hypothetisch an, jemand in der Mountainbikeszene enwickelt eine neue Rennserie oder gar Ligen mit Sponsoren- und Medienbeteiligung. Und dieser Veranstalter zahlt an die GewinnerInnen der einzelnen Wertungsklasse Gewinne aus  
An z.B. Hobbyfahrer! Dann folgt im Vorfeld als Konsequenz daraus, dass keine Lizenzfahrer auf diesen Veranstaltungen starten dürfen.


----------



## Bonnekessel (13. Februar 2008)

racing_basti schrieb:


> und am ende gibts für hobbyfahrer auch noch preisgelder



Bei der EM zwar nicht, aber beim Cup vielleicht sowas in die Richtung, was hältst du/ihr von meiner Idee:

Also habe ich mir Gedanken gemacht, wie man die Hobbyfahrer, die immer vorne fahren in den Lizenzbereich befördert. Ich möchte einen finanziellen Anreiz schaffen, dass die TOP-3 der Gesamtwertung beim Berg-German-A-Cup im Folgejahr in die Lizenzklasse wechseln. Sprich ich werde denen Startgelderlass als Preis für die Gesamtwertung anbieten, aber nur, wenn sie wirklich in der Lizenzklasse starten. Müssen sie dann natürlich bei allen Rennen in Deutschland. Mal abwarten, ob da einige drauf anspringen.

Wenn sie aber weiter Hobbyklasse fahren, kriegen sie eben nur die Ehrengabe. Freunde mache ich mir dadurch sicher nicht, aber ich sehe das als Angebot und über jeden der das Angebot annimmt freue ich mich besonders, da ich seit diesem Jahr auch Fachwart im Landesverband  RLP beim Bund Deutscher Radfahrer bin und dort für den MTB-Lizenzbereich veranwortlich bin.



Gruß Bonne


----------



## juchhu (13. Februar 2008)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Bei der EM zwar nicht, aber beim Cup vielleicht sowas in die Richtung, was hältst du/ihr von meiner Idee:
> 
> Also habe ich mir Gedanken gemacht, wie man die Hobbyfahrer, die immer vorne fahren in den Lizenzbereich befördert. Ich möchte einen finanziellen Anreiz schaffen, dass die TOP-3 der Gesamtwertung beim Berg-German-A-Cup im Folgejahr in die Lizenzklasse wechseln. Sprich ich werde denen Startgelderlass als Preis für die Gesamtwertung anbieten, aber nur, wenn sie wirklich in der Lizenzklasse starten. Müssen sie dann natürlich bei allen Rennen in Deutschland. Mal abwarten, ob da einige drauf anspringen.
> 
> ...



Neue Ideen braucht der Radsport. 
Oder Versuch macht klug.

Wenn sich jetzt noch was "_von oben_" verändert, dann sind wir auf dem richtigen Weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (13. Februar 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> Schon jetzt gehen doch Veranstalter hin,
> lesen die Wettkampfbestimmungen aufs Genaueste
> und finden die Lücken.



Meinst du jetzt mich


----------



## juchhu (13. Februar 2008)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Meinst du jetzt mich



Mhm, was soll ich sagen?
Stichwort Tankgutscheine.

Meine Bemerkung war und ist aber als Kompliment zu verstehen.

Im Radsport sollte langsam mal die japanische Optimierungsmethode KAIZEN Einzug halten.

PS: Als Schnellerklärung zu KAIZEN: In der freien Übersetzung aus dem Japanischen bedeutet Kai = Veränderung, Wandel; Zen = zum Besseren.


----------



## Peter88 (17. Februar 2008)

> Bei der EM zwar nicht, aber beim Cup vielleicht sowas in die Richtung, was hältst du/ihr von meiner Idee:
> 
> Also habe ich mir Gedanken gemacht, wie man die Hobbyfahrer, die immer vorne fahren in den Lizenzbereich befördert. Ich möchte einen finanziellen...



Das ist eine sehr schöne idee. finde ich


----------



## LunaLuX (4. März 2008)

Hallo

Aber es ist doch gut wenn Leute sich Gedanken machen um was im MTB-Sport zu bewegen.

Ich kann eine Hobby-EM nur begrüßen und denn Einsatz von Sportvereinen die es uns ermöglichen unseren Trainings Einsatz im Wettkampf zu bestätigen.

Denn mal Hand auf Herz und weiter gelogen wer macht denn schon so ein Aufwand wie Trainingslager Leistungstest Trainings plan und etc. um dann nicht im Wettkampf sein eigenen Schweinehund zu Besiegen?

Um mit dem 5.000 Bike um denn Pudding zu fahren?


Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Wurzel glätter (12. März 2008)

Langsam Fitt werden  Bald gehts Los


----------



## Der Yeti (12. März 2008)

Darüber denkst Du schon heute nachRespekt^^


----------



## Bonnekessel (13. März 2008)

Ich denke da schon seit Monaten dran und bereite vor


----------



## LunaLuX (13. März 2008)

Tja Bonne der Frühe Vogel fängt denn Wurm

km für km auch bei 4-7° macht Hart  





Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Ich denke da schon seit Monaten dran und bereite vor


----------



## Der Yeti (14. März 2008)

Wo ist das Problem bei 4-7°


----------



## LunaLuX (14. März 2008)

Ähh nix problma sage !!!!!


km für km auch bei 4-7° macht Hart   






Der Yeti schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem bei 4-7°


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (19. April 2008)

racing_basti schrieb:


> und am ende gibts für hobbyfahrer auch noch preisgelder



Gute Idee, danke 


...http://www.tune-frm-cup.de/news/preise-f-r-hobbyfahrer-der-gesamtwertung




Bonne


----------



## uwero (16. Mai 2008)

Hallo Bonne,

es ist so ruhig im Thread geworden und auch sonst ist nichts von Eurem rennen zu lesen. Findet das Rennen statt und ist es tatsächlich eine Hobby-EM nach dem Vorbild Saalbach?

Bitte Info unsere Jugend sehnt sich nach Fakten...

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Meridaracer (16. Mai 2008)

Also ich finde die Idee an sich echt super!!!
Doch immer der gleiche Standort???
Finde es dann schon nen bisschen fragwürdig.

Weil:
1. Die Starter anderer Länder weite anreisen haben und immer den selben Leute eine ummengen an Kosten beschert und etwas ungerecht sein könnte

2. Die Strecke langsam langweilig wird. Selbst wenn man die Strecken Führung ändern aber irgendwann sind alle Möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft sind.

Das es aber ein super Event wird bezweifle ich nicht da Herr Bonnekessel in meinen Augen ein super Organisator ist, siehe Berg-German-A-Cup.

Gruß, Storchi


----------



## Bonnekessel (17. Mai 2008)

@Uwero: Das Rennen findet auf jeden Fall statt. Ist doch klar. Auf der Cuphomepage erscheinen alle paar Tage neue Infos speziell zur EM. Klich auf das Logo oben links auf der Seite.

Klar, werden wegen eines einzigen XC-Event kaum welche aus fernen Ländern anreisen. Ein paar Beneluxler werden aber hoffentlich kommen. Ich möchte das Event nicht mit tausenden Euro Werbung puschen und dann 50 Euro Startgeld abkassieren, sondern durch Qualität und Mundpropaganda dieses Event wachsen lassen, soweit die ehrenamtlichen Helfer mich in meinem Tun unterstützen, denn hier wird was aufgebaut aus Idealismus und nicht aus Geldgier. Also, wenn es mir gelingt, das Event über Jahre dahin zu bringen, wo ich es mir Wünsche (XC, HC, Dirt, DH,MA), dann werden es jedes Jahr mehr werden.

Also, es gibt auf jeden Fall die EM-Trikots und viele weitere Preise in 21 Hobbyaltersklassen!!!!!!!

Zur Strecke, da macht euch mal keine Sorge, wenn ihr die Strecke seht, werdet ihr sie lieben (Downhills) und hassen (die übelsten Anstiege). Sie ist es wert sich auf eine lange Anreise zu begeben.

Gruß Euer Bonne


----------



## [email protected] (17. Mai 2008)

ich kann leider nicht mitfahren da ich schon für saarschleife angemeldet bin


----------



## Meridaracer (17. Mai 2008)

Ähm jetzt mal ganz blöde Frage.
Ist man da jetzt nur als reiner Hobbyfahrer startberechtigt oder dürfen da zum Beispiel Lizenzfahrer starten die keine Nominierungschance auf die Profi EM haben wie jetzt gerade statt findet? Also in diesem Falle Fahrer mit der Lizenzklasse B&C?

Gruß,
Storchi


----------



## Bonnekessel (17. Mai 2008)

HI,

wir haben neben den Hobbyklassen auch Lizenzrennen an dem Tag.

Dabei lohnt sich. Es gibt etwas Preisgeld für die jeweils ersten 3!

Insgesamt werden am dem Tag Geldpreise von über 1200 Euro ausgegeben!! (EM-Trikots gibt es aber nur in den Hobbyklassen)

Würde mich freuen, wenn du kommst. Und andere "Wein-Fahrer"

Danach wirst du eh jedes Jahr wiederkommen, weil du die Strecke lieben wirst!!

Bonne

P.S. Ich habe letztes Jahr vor meinem DM-Titel 3 Wochen nur auf der Strecke trainiert! Danach fielen mir andere Strecken, bzw. Uphills sehr sehr leicht


----------



## Bonnekessel (17. Mai 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ich kann leider nicht mitfahren da ich schon für saarschleife angemeldet bin



Schade, dann kommste eben nächstes Jahr!!

Bonne


----------



## Meridaracer (17. Mai 2008)

Ihr braucht wohl jemanden der das Startfeld am Anfang etwas in die Gänge bekommt und sich dann bei dem Fight um den Sieg schön brav raus hält  

Ne ich schaue mal was sich machen lässt, denn mein Kalender sieht sehr voll aus und fahre ja eigentlich Marathons. Vielleicht ist aber doch das ein oder andere Rennen drin. Aber Sven Schlosser müsste gemeldet sein. Zumindest hatte er mir gesagt das er es vor hat. Ich werd es mir aber für kommende Saison rot anstreichen, kannte bei der diesjährigen Planung den Cup nicht da ich immer Mitteldeutschlandcup gefahren bin (komme ja aus Thüringen und bin ers seit 10.07 Mainzer).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (28. Mai 2008)

Sonntag geht es ab!!!


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. Mai 2008)

Wo sind die B*enelux*


----------



## Bonnekessel (28. Mai 2008)

In Belgien macht pattrick auch ein Renne an dem Wochenende.
Andy de Roy sagte mir, dass 5 Rennen in Belgien sind.
 Nächstes Jahr passe ich besser auf.

Gute Nacht

Bonne


----------



## bikehumanumest (28. Mai 2008)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> In Belgien macht pattrick auch ein Renne an dem Wochenende.
> Andy de Roy sagte mir, dass 5 Rennen in Belgien sind.
> Nächstes Jahr passe ich besser auf.
> 
> ...



ist so langsam aber schon schwierig ein geeignetes wochenende zu finden bei der masse an veranstaltungen ...

nur jetzt ist halt echt doof : Offenburg (da fahren alle badener,schwarzwälder - und ein paar schweizer und schwaben hihi...-,)
Saarschleife ...(da sind die ganzen saarländer und ganz holland mit "ihrem" CUP)

aber mir egal...ich hab heuschnupfen und rücken und bleib wohl komplett zu hause...

cu 2009

joe


----------



## Bonnekessel (29. Mai 2008)

Gute besserung.

ich denke so ist auch ok.

2005: 100 Starter in PRacht
2006: 190 Starter
2007: fast 300 Starter
2008: könnten 350 bis 400 werden, da ist doch super
2009 steht dann eine 4 vorne!

Gute nacht


----------



## bikehumanumest (29. Mai 2008)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Gute besserung.
> 
> ich denke so ist auch ok.
> 
> ...



danke...

und bleib bei deiner linie "mtb strecken für mtb fahrer" ... das spricht sich rum und wir mtb-fahrer kommen zu den events... 

joe
forststrassenmassendurchschleußmarathonhasser (FSMDMH) 
ok auf meinem rennplan stehen auch einige davon aber das hat andere gründe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (29. Mai 2008)

Im Rhein-Sieg-Anzeiger (KSTA mit Regionalteil aus dem Rhein-Sieg-Kreis) ist heute ein Artikel über die Veranstaltung und daran teilnehmende Biker zu lesen


----------



## Bonnekessel (29. Mai 2008)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> danke...
> 
> und bleib bei deiner linie "mtb strecken für mtb fahrer" ... das spricht sich rum und wir mtb-fahrer kommen zu den events...
> 
> ...



Ich beziehe mich auf deine Aussage, wenn ich wegen der Härte der Strecke Prügel beziehe...  

Die Erfahrung vom EMC sagen mir, dass die Hobby sowas haben wollen. Es gab immer wieder Diskussionen, wenn sie nicht die gleiche Strecke bekommen, wie die Lizenzler.

HIer meine aktuellen Berichte zum Rennen am 1.6.

Bike2b: http://www.bike2b.com/76-European_Challenge_of_Mountainbiking_lockt_in_de-,e_88707,r_10615.htm

Bikesportnews:http://www.bike-sport-news.de/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=17087&mode=&order=0&thold=0

Also kommt alle! Damit es eine riesen Party wird!
Euer Bonne


----------



## Bonnekessel (5. Februar 2009)

Die 2. Auflage findet am 11.7.2009 statt.
Die Anmeldung ist offen.
Letztes Jahr hatten wir bei gutem Wetter eine erfolgreiche Premiere und alle waren voll des Lobes für die Strecke und Organisation.
Den Siegern in allen Hobbyklassen winken wieder tolle Preise.
Aber auch die Lizenzfahrer kommen eine Woche vor der DM zu einer Generalprobe der Extraklasse. Denn die berüchtigten Anstiege wie der "Wurzelsepp" und "Sickmüller" sind echte Kraftproben und Fahrtechnikhighlights!
An Jörg´s Rampe winken dem Tagesschnellsten (egal ob Hobby oder Lizenz) weitere 100 Euro Preisgeld, denn hier misst der Schwalbe-Radar eure Geschwindigkeit. Einziger Haken dabei: Es müssen mehr als 62 km/h sein (neuer Rekord). Zur Belohnung erhält die Rampe dann auch noch deinen Namen, solange dein rekord Bestand hat. Natürlich alles auf eigene Gefahr.

Also kommt und überzeugt euch von dieser Veranstaltung!

Gruß BOnne


----------



## [email protected] (6. Februar 2009)

1Tag danach ist Erbeskopfmarathon!
Muss mal gucken ob ichs schaffe 
LG DaviD


----------



## hefra (6. Februar 2009)

Die Reihenfolge ist doch perfekt. 
CC als Vorbelastung für Marathon geht gut. Andersrum ist schlecht. Nach einem Marathon fehlt die Spritzigkeit was grade bei CC sehr nachteilig ist.

Ich werd dieses Jahr sehr wahrscheinlich auch wieder dabei sein. Aber dieses mal komme ich in Ziel. Ich werde extra vorher die steilsten Anstiege bei uns im Wald hoch fahren. Und außerdem zieh ich meine bei Crossrennen bewährten Laufschuhe an, dann gehts auch gut den Berg hoch wenn ich doch absteigen muss.


----------



## [email protected] (6. Februar 2009)

Ich muss mal gucken ob ich fahre ist aj auch noch ein ganzes Stück weg!
Würde schon gerne aber dann mit lizenz xD
CC dauert bei mir genausolang wie marathon


----------



## Bonnekessel (18. Februar 2009)

Wippermann macht wieder die Ehrengabe und für die Sieger in allen Altersklassen gibt es das EM-Trikot!!!

Also meldet euch hier an (http://malkmus-timing.de/Rheinland-MTB-Cup/index.php) und macht dann beim Rennen Pracht das "Kreuzchen"!

Ihr werdet euer Kommen sicher nicht bereuen! Die Strecke wird euch für immer im Gedächnis bleiben.

"Wer in Pracht gestartet braucht vor der Hölle keine Angst zu haben"!


Die Vorbereitungen laufen ...

Gruß Bonne


----------



## Bonnekessel (16. Juni 2009)

Bei der European Challenge of Mountainbiking in Pracht werden die jeweils ersten 5 in allen Klassen zur Siegerehrung gebeten. 
Gruß Bonne


----------



## Bonnekessel (19. Juni 2009)

Hier nun die Vorderseite der offiziellen Trikots! Das gibt es in über 22 Alterklassen für den Sieger!






Außerdem gibt es neben einer von Wippermann hergestellten Medallie auch noch Umschläge und Sachpreise in verschiedenen Katagorien.


*100 Euro für den Tagesschnellsten in Jörg Schmidt´s Rampe!! 62 km/h *müssen überboten werden. Außerdem wird die Rampe nach dem neuen Rekordinhaber benannt!!


Also anmelden und kommen!


Es lohnt sich!!!

Versprochen!!!!!!!!

Alle Infos hier: www.rheinland-mtb-cup.de




Bonne


----------



## SBIKERC (19. Juni 2009)

kann dieses Jahr in Pracht wieder nicht...fahre da die Megavalanche in Frankreich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (22. Juni 2009)

Die Streckenplanung ändert sich leicht zum Vorjahr. Wir dürfen wieder durch das Erholungsgebiet!

Anschließend geht es dann die "Bobbahn" wieder hoch und in jeder Runde durch ein Teilstück der kleinen Dirtline!

Bonne


----------



## Marc B (23. Juni 2009)

Crazy man, da freue ich mich drauf! Bin wieder einsatzfähig, war jedoch die ganze Woche vor dem Rennen auf Bike-Entzug


----------



## Bonnekessel (30. Juni 2009)

Strecke steht. Es wird ein wahres Fest werden!

Die Preise können sich auch sehen lassen:


http://www.rheinland-mtb-cup.de


Wir rechnen mit über 400 Startern!

Bonne


----------



## fdheidkamp (30. Juni 2009)

Schade daß wir in Urlaub sind, Florian hatte sich so auf die Anstiege gefreut.


----------



## Bonnekessel (2. Juli 2009)

Noch 10 Tage, dann rockt Pracht.

Hier einige Infos:

Rennen / Startzeiten:
	11:30 Uhr	Rennen 1	Hobby: Kinder U11 u. U13 m/w
	12:00 Uhr	Rennen 2	Hobby: Schüler U15 m/w
	13:00 Uhr	Rennen 3	Hobby: Frauen, Jugend U17 + U19 m/w, Handicap
 		Lizenz: Schüler U15 m/w
	14:15 Uhr	Rennen 4+5	Hobby: Herren, Senioren 1,2+3
 		Lizenz: Jugend U17 m/w
	15:30 Uhr	Rennen 6+7	Kidsrace: Kinder ab Jahrgang 2001 u. jünger
	15:45 Uhr	Rennen 8-11	Lizenz: Männer A+B-Klasse, Männer U23, Senioren 1+2,
 		             Junioren U19 m/w und Frauen

Weitere Informationen: Internet unter www.rheinland-mtb-cup.de . Hier werden täglich aktuelle Neuigkeiten präsentiert.
Tolle Stimmung und viele Zuschauer werden im Bereich der Waldsportanlage Hohe Grete in Pracht  Wickhausen und auf den Strecken im angrenzenden Wald erwartet. Man ist sehr darauf gespannt, ob der Geschwindigkeitsrekord von Jörg Schmidt aus Hamm (62 km/h) an der sogenannten Rampe von den Elite-Fahrern gebrochen wird. Die beiden weiteren Steilabfahrten Kaprun-Downhill ins Birkenbachtal und Schanze Weltende an der Hohen Grete sowie die giftigen Steigungen Kniebrecher und Wurzelsepp werden wieder Zuschauermagnet sein und den Sportlern alles abfordern. Wie in den letzten Jahren werden die Fahrer von den Zuschauern lautstark mit Ratschen, Pfeifen, Tröten und Trommeln unterstützt und vermitteln allen ein wahres Tour de France-Feeling.

Die Veranstaltung wird um 19:00 Uhr mit der After-Race-Party und Sommernachtstheater im Festzelt auf der Waldsportanlage abgerundet. Hierzu sind bei freiem Eintritt alle ganz herzlich eingeladen.


----------



## Marc B (2. Juli 2009)

Pracht rockt - hoffentlich das Wetter am 11ten auch (Der Rekord wurde bestimmt an einem Tag mit trockenem Boden aufgestellt...)


----------



## Bonnekessel (6. Juli 2009)

Die Höhenprofile sind online: www.rheinland-mtb-cup.de

Und nahezu 300 Starten sind schon gemeldet ...


----------



## pseudosportler (6. Juli 2009)

Wen jemand am Freitag vor Ort ist wäre es nett etwas über die Bodenverhältnisse zu posten, da ich die Strecke nicht kenne wäre ich auch für Tips der Reifen wahl dankbar.
Ich hätte da die Wahl zwischen NN, RoRo und RaRa, habe zur Zeit vorn RoRo und hinten RaRa, sollte doch reichen, es sei den die Strecke ist nur Knöcheltiefer Matsch, dann kommt der 1,8" NN zum Einsatz.
Danke für Infos im vorraus.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Bonnekessel (7. Juli 2009)

Der Streckenplan: 






Wenn es extrem nass wird, muss der Pumtrack rausgenommen werden.

2 von 3 Anstiegen sind bei jedem Wetter fahrbar.

Der Wurzelsepp fordert selbst im trocken Kraft und Technik. Bei Nässe wird er durch die querverlaufenden Wurzeln noch schwerer!

Meine Reifenempfehlung: 

Pfurztrocken: schade, wird dieses Jahr nicht mit ...heul

Leicht feucht: vorne RORO und Hinten NN (wegen Pannsicherheit)

Nass: vorne hinten NN 2,25

Richtig Nass: NN 2,1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pseudosportler (7. Juli 2009)

Danke .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Bonnekessel (8. Juli 2009)

Heute hat es viel geregnet:

NN 2.25 vorne hinten waren ideal


----------



## Bonnekessel (10. Juli 2009)

morgen soll es trocken sein....hoffentlich:
Reifentipp bleibt:
Vorne und hinten 2,25 Nobby Nic von Schwalbe!

Bis morgen
Bonne


----------

